# Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017



## wookie (Aug 16, 2016)

I had this diaried to call RSG today to confirm the booking and given there was some interest from a few of the NW lads and from all of last years players I have managed to increase numbers to 28 players if required.

Unfortunately RSG have become a bit stricter on the deposit requirements so in order to 100% get these slots we will need to pay deposits in around two weeks time.

The price for 18 holes, bacon bap on arrival and the 3 course carvery is Â£115 this year so Â£30 deposit will be required.

I know this is early but its needed to get the bookings whereas I think Royal Cinque Ports for the Sunday and Monday can be done a bit later on.

There were 19 people I can see from the thread who expressed an interest after last years visit so if you could please confirm then I will send you payment details.

1. Wookie - confirmed
2. Liverpool Phil
3. OxfordComma
4. Another double
5. ChrisD
6. BlueinMunich
7. Blunder
8. Pieman
9. Swingalot
10. Richart
11. Fish
12. Murphthemog
13. Backwoodsman
14. TopoftheFlop
15. Butchercd
16. Dando
17. Therod
18. MendieGK
19. Merv_Swerve


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm confirmed mate - cheers :thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 16, 2016)

I am still in Simon. 

Good to see Blunder down to play.


----------



## wookie (Aug 16, 2016)

richart said:



			I am still in Simon. 

Good to see Blunder down to play.

Click to expand...

What a mistake that was


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi mate, i wont be able to make the trip this year i am afraid.

Thanks for the interest though.


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

Confirmed, when will RCP be so I can sort out accommodate.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 16, 2016)

I'll play if there's room &#128077;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm in!!  Thanks wookie.


----------



## Dando (Aug 16, 2016)

i'm up for this one!


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes please Simon. I'll give RCP a swerve this year so hopefully no back problems this time out!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 16, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm in!!  Thanks wookie.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. -  still smarting after the last 2 meets?


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

Just looked back at the end of the last thread from last year, are some of us doing 3-days, Littlestone (Sunday), RCP (Monday) and RSG on the Tuesday? &#128077;&#127948;&#127866;&#9971;&#65039;&#127863;&#127948;&#127870;&#128514;


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes please. PM bank details so I can transfer deposit.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			Just looked back at the end of the last thread from last year, are some of us doing 3-days, Littlestone (Sunday), RCP (Monday) and RSG on the Tuesday? &#128077;&#127948;&#127866;&#9971;&#65039;&#127863;&#127948;&#127870;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Yes please blue God


----------



## Birchy (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm in, pm me bank details and I will sort the deposit Simon :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			Just looked back at the end of the last thread from last year, are some of us doing 3-days, Littlestone (Sunday), RCP (Monday) and RSG on the Tuesday? &#62541;&#62412;&#62330;&#9971;&#65039;&#62327;&#62412;&#62334;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Depends on how Sky muck up the football fixtures but if they leave us alone I'd be up for all three.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 16, 2016)

Birchy said:



			I'm in, pm me bank details and I will sort the deposit Simon :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Stop it you..........considering RCP also?

How much is the RCP deal?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 16, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Stop it you..........considering RCP also?

How much is the RCP deal?
		
Click to expand...

Was Â£65 last year I think for 18 holes and scoff.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 16, 2016)

Both high on my list. Ando my next contract should end about then 

Can you put me down as first reserve please? 

I can confirm as soon as contract lands, should be first week of September.


----------



## Dando (Aug 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			Just looked back at the end of the last thread from last year, are some of us doing 3-days, Littlestone (Sunday), RCP (Monday) and RSG on the Tuesday? 
&#128077;&#127948;&#127866;&#9971;&#65039;&#127863;&#127948;&#127870;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

I could be up for Littlestone on the sunday as well


----------



## Birchy (Aug 17, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Stop it you..........considering RCP also?

How much is the RCP deal?
		
Click to expand...

Most certainly 

Not sure what it cost last time but while In that part of the world it deffo makes sense. :whoo:


----------



## wookie (Aug 17, 2016)

1. Wookie - confirmed
2. Liverpool Phil - confirmed
3. OxfordComma
4. Another double - confirmed
5. ChrisD - confirmed
6. BlueinMunich - confirmed
7. Blundell
8. Pieman
9. Swingalot
10. Richart - confirmed
11. Fish - confirmed
12. Murphthemog
13. Backwoodsman
14. TopoftheFlop
15. Butchercd
16. Dando - confirmed
17. Therod
18. Merv_Swerve
19. Davemc1 - confirmed
20. Sainthacker - confirmed
21. Birchy - confirmed

First reserve - Huds1475


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 17, 2016)

Still up for all three days please.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 17, 2016)

Deposit sent Simon, cheers


----------



## sam85 (Aug 17, 2016)

Id be up for this if there's space. If you send me payment details I'll get the money straight over &#128077;


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm in for sure, gutted to miss out last year. One of those courses that gets better everytime you visit as you notice more things you walk it.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 17, 2016)

Please put me down for this as well! Thanks.


----------



## Trojan615 (Aug 17, 2016)

Put me down as a reserve please.. Rcp also


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Was Â£65 last year I think for 18 holes and scoff.
		
Click to expand...

Simon, if RCP is similar to last year in price, would be interested in RCP and RSG.

Birchy - I hate you, I'd be rich if it wasn't for you.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 17, 2016)

Given that it's a week later than the last couple of years and therefore doesn't clash with my 100th wedding anniversary id probably like to do RCP also.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 17, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Given that it's a week later than the last couple of years and therefore doesn't clash with my 100th wedding anniversary id probably like to do RCP also.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent; two lots of Carer's Allowance to defray the costs!


----------



## Fish (Aug 17, 2016)

That's my deposit paid and 2 nights (Sunday & Monday) booked into the King's Head :thup:

I know a decent curry house nearby also :cheers:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 17, 2016)

Fish said:



			That's my deposit paid and 2 nights (Sunday & Monday) booked into the King's Head :thup:

I know a decent curry house nearby also :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

You've got companyâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ :cheers:


----------



## wookie (Aug 17, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Simon, if RCP is similar to last year in price, would be interested in RCP and RSG.

Birchy - I hate you, I'd be rich if it wasn't for you.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hey - when did I get volunteered to sort RCP out as well  I'm sure the price will be the same or thereabouts - it has been the last couple of years.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 17, 2016)

And another west London blue makes 3.


----------



## wookie (Aug 17, 2016)

1. Wookie - confirmed
2. Liverpool Phil - confirmed
3. OxfordComma
4. Another double - confirmed
5. ChrisD - confirmed
6. BlueinMunich - confirmed
7. Blundell
8. Pieman
9. Swingalot - confirmed
10. Richart - confirmed
11. Fish - confirmed
12. Murphthemog - confirmed
13. Backwoodsman
14. TopoftheFlop
15. Butchercd
16. Dando - confirmed
17. Therod
18. Merv_Swerve
19. Davemc1 - confirmed
20. Sainthacker - confirmed
21. Birchy - confirmed
22. Sam85 - confirmed
23. Mashleyr7 - confirmed
24. Liverbirdie - confirmed


First reserve - Huds1475
Second reserve Trojan615


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 17, 2016)

Littlestone's website is showing Â£50 for the winter green fee, with Â£10 off for County Card holders (doesn't specify if it needs to be a Kent county card or anyone's) for those who might be interested.

http://www.littlestonegolfclub.org.uk/green_fees

They sometimes do a winter 4 ball deal with food nearer the time.


----------



## Fish (Aug 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Littlestone's website is showing Â£50 for the winter green fee, with Â£10 off for County Card holders (doesn't specify if it needs to be a Kent county card or anyone's) for those who might be interested.

http://www.littlestonegolfclub.org.uk/green_fees

They sometimes do a winter 4 ball deal with food nearer the time.
		
Click to expand...

Their society rates are for a minimum of 10 people which on the Sunday would be Â£50 for a bacon bap, tea/coffee, 18 holes and a 1 course meal, I reckon we could negotiate that to just the bacon bap, tea/coffee and 18 holes for Â£40 :thup:

A tee time around 1pm would be ideal for those of us travelling to Deal afterwards ready for RCP on the Monday 

http://www.littlestonegolfclub.org.uk/society_packages


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 17, 2016)

Fish said:



			Their society rates are for a minimum of 10 people which on the Sunday would be Â£50 for a bacon bap, tea/coffee, 18 holes and a 1 course meal, I reckon we could negotiate that to just the bacon bap, tea/coffee and 18 holes for Â£40 :thup:

A tee time around 1pm would be ideal for those of us travelling to Deal afterwards ready for RCP on the Monday 

http://www.littlestonegolfclub.org.uk/society_packages

Click to expand...

You'll need earlier than 1pm if you want to play all 18 in daylight.


----------



## Fish (Aug 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			You'll need earlier than 1pm if you want to play all 18 in daylight.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah forgot it will be winter times, 09.30hrs it is then :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2016)

wookie said:



			Hey - when did I get volunteered to sort RCP out as well  I'm sure the price will be the same or thereabouts - it has been the last couple of years.
		
Click to expand...

Ben sorted out RCP last year - I'll give him a bell and see if he wants to sort out , I can give him a hand if needed. Littlestone when we were there didn't let visitor fourballs off until after 12 and then we just about got in before it started to go dark


----------



## Fish (Aug 17, 2016)

States on their website 4-balls from 11am in the winter months but are flexible dependent on the size of society, normally 30, but nothing is set in stone if they want the custom.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 17, 2016)

Stick me down as a reserve :thup:


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes - I'm  still in. 

Bung me bank details & I'll  settle toot sweet...


----------



## User20205 (Aug 18, 2016)

Cheers for sorting this again Simon. It's a good few days and what a course! 
Unfortunately I've already got a few (non golf) things in the diary for next Feb so I can't commit to this, give my spot to a reserver !! Cheers


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 18, 2016)

Could you add me as a reserve please?

Not sure I can make this yet but interested so if I can will travel down with LB and Birchy :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Â£30 sent over mate. Thanks ðŸ‘


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 18, 2016)

Â£30 paid by transfer. 

Only 6 months to wait...


----------



## PieMan (Aug 18, 2016)

richart said:



			I am still in Simon. 

Good to see Blunder down to play.

Click to expand...

Me and 'Blunder'(!!!) all ok for this Simon. And RCP for whoever sorts that out! Kings Head again methinks!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Simon,

I'll just check my holidays dont clash in work, and if so will send tomorrow mate.:thup:

BTW Where's this kings head gaff, and where are we having beers?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 18, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Simon,

I'll just check my holidays dont clash in work, and if so will send tomorrow mate.:thup:

BTW Where's this kings head gaff, and where are we having beers?
		
Click to expand...

It's here;

http://kingsheaddeal.co.uk

About 5 minutes from RCP & about 15 from RSG via the toll road.

We tend to have the beers downstairs in the barâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Simon,

I'll just check my holidays dont clash in work, and if so will send tomorrow mate.:thup:

BTW Where's this kings head gaff, and where are we having beers?
		
Click to expand...

There is also the Royal Hotel 2 mins up the road 

http://www.theroyalhotel.com

Me and Rich stayed their this year


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 18, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			It's here;

http://kingsheaddeal.co.uk

About 5 minutes from RCP & about 15 from RSG via the toll road.

We tend to have the beers downstairs in the barâ€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			There is also the Royal Hotel 2 mins up the road 

http://www.theroyalhotel.com

Me and Rich stayed their this year
		
Click to expand...

Cheers chaps, will liaise with birchy, davey mac etc and get it booked soon for the sunday and monday night, probably.

Simon, just checked with my mate in work, and hes not off, so payment just sent.:thup:

I'll be heading back on the Tuesday, so may need one of the earlier tee times, if not too much trouble.


----------



## wookie (Aug 19, 2016)

1. Wookie - *Deposit received*
2. Liverpool Phil - confirmed
3. OxfordComma
4. Another double - *Deposit received*
5. ChrisD - confirmed
6. BlueinMunich - *Deposit received*
7. Blunder - confirmed
8. Pieman - confirmed
9. Swingalot - *Deposit received*
10. Richart - confirmed
11. Fish - *Deposit received*
12. Murphthemog - *Deposit received*
13. Backwoodsman - *Deposit received*
14. TopoftheFlop
15. Butchercd
16. Dando - confirmed
17. Merv_Swerve
18. Davemc1 - *Deposit received*
19. Sainthacker - confirmed
20. Birchy - confirmed
21. Sam85 - confirmed
22. Mashleyr7 - confirmed
23. Liverbirdie - *Deposit received*


First reserve - Huds1475
Second reserve Trojan615
Third reserve - Radbourne2010
Fourth reserve - NWJocko

Thanks for the deposits guys - keep them coming.

Anyone else who fancies it theres still at least 5 spots available.

Peter - I can give you an early tee but previously they've "called" us through for lunch together.  It will definitely be in lunch service time by the time the first groups showered etc so if you like I can check with them and then get everyone who's travelling those sort of distances together and out first and straight through to eat?


----------



## Dando (Aug 19, 2016)

wookie said:



			1. Wookie - *Deposit received*
2. Liverpool Phil - confirmed
3. OxfordComma
4. Another double - *Deposit received*
5. ChrisD - confirmed
6. BlueinMunich - *Deposit received*
7. Blunder - confirmed
8. Pieman - confirmed
9. Swingalot - *Deposit received*
10. Richart - confirmed
11. Fish - *Deposit received*
12. Murphthemog - *Deposit received*
13. Backwoodsman - *Deposit received*
14. TopoftheFlop
15. Butchercd
16. Dando - confirmed
17. Merv_Swerve
18. Davemc1 - *Deposit received*
19. Sainthacker - confirmed
20. Birchy - confirmed
21. Sam85 - confirmed
22. Mashleyr7 - confirmed
23. Liverbirdie - *Deposit received*


First reserve - Huds1475
Second reserve Trojan615
Third reserve - Radbourne2010
Fourth reserve - NWJocko

Thanks for the deposits guys - keep them coming.

Anyone else who fancies it theres still at least 5 spots available.

Peter - I can give you an early tee but previously they've "called" us through for lunch together.  It will definitely be in lunch service time by the time the first groups showered etc so if you like I can check with them and then get everyone who's travelling those sort of distances together and out first and straight through to eat?
		
Click to expand...

Is there any chance i can have a +1 as a guy at work has been trying to join but isn't having much luck.
thanks,


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 19, 2016)

wookie said:



			1. Wookie - *Deposit received*
2. Liverpool Phil - confirmed
3. OxfordComma
4. Another double - *Deposit received*
5. ChrisD - confirmed
6. BlueinMunich - *Deposit received*
7. Blunder - confirmed
8. Pieman - confirmed
9. Swingalot - *Deposit received*
10. Richart - confirmed
11. Fish - *Deposit received*
12. Murphthemog - *Deposit received*
13. Backwoodsman - *Deposit received*
14. TopoftheFlop
15. Butchercd
16. Dando - confirmed
17. Merv_Swerve
18. Davemc1 - *Deposit received*
19. Sainthacker - confirmed
20. Birchy - confirmed
21. Sam85 - confirmed
22. Mashleyr7 - confirmed
23. Liverbirdie - *Deposit received*


First reserve - Huds1475
Second reserve Trojan615
Third reserve - Radbourne2010
Fourth reserve - NWJocko

Thanks for the deposits guys - keep them coming.

Anyone else who fancies it theres still at least 5 spots available.

Peter - I can give you an early tee but previously they've "called" us through for lunch together.  It will definitely be in lunch service time by the time the first groups showered etc so if you like I can check with them and then get everyone who's travelling those sort of distances together and out first and straight through to eat?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Simon,

I don't want to knacker anything up for you, but all depends on when we'll tee off.

Due to the M25 and a long drive after that, would ideally like to be away by 2pm, but see how it fits with your plans.:thup:


----------



## wookie (Aug 19, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Simon,

I don't want to knacker anything up for you, but all depends on when we'll tee off.

Due to the M25 and a long drive after that, would ideally like to be away by 2pm, but see how it fits with your plans.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Im easy mate - lets sort it nearer the time depending on actual numbers:thup:


----------



## wookie (Aug 19, 2016)

Dando said:



			Is there any chance i can have a +1 as a guy at work has been trying to join but isn't having much luck.
thanks,
		
Click to expand...

Can we just wait till after the weekend in case of any forumers who haven't caught the thread yet and then yeah no problem


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Aug 19, 2016)

Me being that forumer! Can I come out to play pretty please???!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 19, 2016)

wookie said:



			Im easy mate - lets sort it nearer the time depending on actual numbers:thup:
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## wookie (Aug 20, 2016)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Me being that forumer! Can I come out to play pretty please???!!!
		
Click to expand...

Here's one!  Of course you can.


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 20, 2016)

Simon, if room I'll come along this time. If so message me bank details and deposit please &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 20, 2016)

Stick me down please Simon, Im away at the minute but if you send me your details I'll transfer the dosh when I can.

Ny swan


----------



## Fish (Aug 21, 2016)

Spoke with Ben earlier, he's not sure about coming and is looking to give it a miss so someone needs to arrange RCP for the Monday, I'm sure they'll have our details from last year so it just needs someone to start a new thread for it and contact them!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm happy to contact them and see what I can sort out. I guess we're looking at the Monday 27th?


----------



## Fish (Aug 21, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I'm happy to contact them and see what I can sort out. I guess we're looking at the Monday 27th?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm hoping to get some details off Ben later so I'll pass them on to you once received.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			Yes, I'm hoping to get some details off Ben later so I'll pass them on to you once received.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Robin. Mashley and I organised the year before meet there so I'll ring them and post a sap but I'm on holiday after Tuesday for little over a week.


----------



## wookie (Aug 22, 2016)

1. Wookie - *Deposit received*
2. Liverpool Phil - confirmed
3. paperboy - confirmed
4. Another double - *Deposit received*
5. ChrisD - confirmed
6. BlueinMunich - *Deposit received*
7. Blunder - confirmed
8. Pieman - confirmed
9. Swingalot - *Deposit received*
10. Richart - confirmed
11. Fish - *Deposit received*
12. Murphthemog - *Deposit received*
13. Backwoodsman - *Deposit received*
14. TopoftheFlop - confirmed
15. Butchercd
16. Dando - confirmed
17. Merv_Swerve
18. Davemc1 - *Deposit received*
19. Sainthacker - confirmed
20. Birchy - confirmed
21. Sam85 - *Deposit received*
22. Mashleyr7 - confirmed
23. Liverbirdie - *Deposit received*
24. Stuart_C  - confirmed
25. Dando +1 - confirmed


First reserve - Huds1475
Second reserve Trojan615
Third reserve - Radbourne2010
Fourth reserve - NWJocko


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 22, 2016)

Deposit sent Si


----------



## Birchy (Aug 23, 2016)

Will be sending mine tonight Simon :thup:

Thanks for arranging


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 23, 2016)

If you somehow make it to 5th reserve, money ready and waiting.

cant believe never played the course living 5 miles away!


----------



## Fish (Aug 23, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			If you somehow make it to 5th reserve, money ready and waiting.

cant believe never played the course living 5 miles away!
		
Click to expand...

Going by the opening post I'm sure it states we can have 28, if that's the case, the 25 listed plus 5 current reserves actually makes you 2nd reserve :smirk:


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 23, 2016)

Fish said:



			Going by the opening post I'm sure it states we can have 28, if that's the case, the 25 listed plus 5 current reserves actually makes you 2nd reserve :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Was simply going by the latest post re numbers with 25 (+1) and the listed results.

I'll settle for 2nd reserve. Better ring to it.

***post edited, lack of sleep after nights means I may have been harsh in repsonse***


----------



## wookie (Aug 23, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Was simply going by the latest post re numbers with 25 (+1) and the listed results.

I'll settle for 2nd reserve. Better ring to it.

***post edited, lack of sleep after nights means I may have been harsh in repsonse***
		
Click to expand...

You're in - apologies if it was unclear but the reserves are down as such because they can't commit just yet.


----------



## wookie (Aug 23, 2016)

1. Wookie - Deposit received
2. Liverpool Phil - confirmed
3. paperboy - Deposit received
4. Another double - Deposit received
5. ChrisD - Deposit received
6. BlueinMunich - Deposit received
7. Blundell - confirmed
8. Pieman - confirmed
9. Swingalot - Deposit received
10. Richart - confirmed
11. Fish - Deposit received
12. Murphthemog - Deposit received
13. Backwoodsman - Deposit received
14. TopoftheFlop - confirmed
15. Butchercd
16. Dando - confirmed
17. Merv_Swerve
18. Davemc1 - Deposit received
19. Sainthacker - confirmed
20. Birchy - confirmed
21. Sam85 - Deposit received
22. Mashleyr7 - confirmed
23. Liverbirdie - Deposit received
24. Stuart_C - confirmed
25. Dando +1 - confirmed
26. Papas1982 - confirmed
27.
28.


First reserve - Huds1475
Second reserve Trojan615
Third reserve - Radbourne2010
Fourth reserve - NWJocko


----------



## Badger (Aug 24, 2016)

afternoon simon,

if one of those two places are still remaining i'd love to come.  can send deposit as soon as confirmed.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 24, 2016)

Badger said:



			afternoon simon,

if one of those two places are still remaining i'd love to come.  can send deposit as soon as confirmed.
		
Click to expand...

Don't let him unless he agrees to run a meet at his place, i played there a few weeks ago and it was gorgeous!


----------



## Badger (Aug 24, 2016)

give me a chance, I've only been there 5 minutes !

next year I promise, have a hotel on site now (not part of golf club)  so might entice a couple from further afield


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 24, 2016)

Stu C, Davey lar lar,

Birchy is looking into an option based on staying the Sunday and Monday night, return home the Tuesday after the golf.

Its sounds a good idea.........


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 24, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Stu C, Davey lar lar,

Birchy is looking into an option based on staying the Sunday and Monday night, return home the Tuesday after the golf.

Its sounds a good idea.........

Click to expand...

Sound, book me in I'll sort it when I'm back Sunday.


----------



## wookie (Aug 25, 2016)

Badger said:



			give me a chance, I've only been there 5 minutes !

next year I promise, have a hotel on site now (not part of golf club)  so might entice a couple from further afield
		
Click to expand...

On that basis you're in!

1. Wookie - Deposit received
2. Liverpool Phil - Deposit received
3. paperboy - Deposit received
4. Another double - Deposit received
5. ChrisD - Deposit received
6. BlueinMunich - Deposit received
7. Blundell - confirmed
8. Pieman - confirmed
9. Swingalot - Deposit received
10. Richart - confirmed
11. Fish - Deposit received
12. Murphthemog - Deposit received
13. Backwoodsman - Deposit received
14. TopoftheFlop - confirmed
15. Trojan615
16. Dando - confirmed
17. Trajan615 +1
18. Davemc1 - Deposit received
19. Sainthacker - confirmed
20. Birchy - confirmed
21. Sam85 - Deposit received
22. Mashleyr7 - confirmed
23. Liverbirdie - Deposit received
24. Stuart_C - Deposit received
25. Dando +1 - confirmed
26. Papas1982 - confirmed
27.Badger - confirmed
28.


First reserve - Huds1475
Second reserve Radbourne2010
Third reserve - NWJocko


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2016)

Just posted this to get it above the 2016 thread and to stop anyone posting on the wrong one


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi Simon
Can I please bag a space?


----------



## wookie (Aug 26, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			Hi Simon
Can I please bag a space?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate :thup:


----------



## wookie (Aug 28, 2016)

1. Wookie - Deposit received
2. Liverpool Phil - Deposit received
3. paperboy - Deposit received
4. Another double - Deposit received
5. ChrisD - Deposit received
6. BlueinMunich - Deposit received
7. Blundell - 
8. Pieman - 
9. Swingalot - Deposit received
10. Richart - 
11. Fish - Deposit received
12. Murphthemog - Deposit received
13. Backwoodsman - Deposit received
14. TopoftheFlop -
15. Trojan615 -
16. Dando - confirmed
17. Trajan615 +1
18. Davemc1 - Deposit received
19. Sainthacker - 
20. Birchy - 
21. Sam85 - Deposit received
22. Mashleyr7 - 
23. Liverbirdie - Deposit received
24. Stuart_C - Deposit received
25. lee nixon - Deposit received
26. Papas1982 - 
27. Badger - Deposit received
28. PNWokingham - 

First reserve - Huds1475
Second reserve Radbourne2010
Third reserve - NWJocko

Keep those deposits coming in please - need to call and pay for a confirmed number on Thursday this week.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 28, 2016)

Just paid Simon. Just remembered I hadn't done it. Memory is going in my old age


----------



## DRW (Aug 28, 2016)

Always wished to play RSG when lived in Essex, and missed the thread.

Could I be a reserve please.


----------



## wookie (Aug 31, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Just paid Simon. Just remembered I hadn't done it. Memory is going in my old age 

Click to expand...

Got it Scott - thanks.  

1. Wookie - Deposit received
2. Liverpool Phil - Deposit received
3. paperboy - Deposit received
4. Another double - Deposit received
5. ChrisD - Deposit received
6. BlueinMunich - Deposit received
7. Blundell - 
8. Pieman - 
9. Swingalot - Deposit received
10. Richart - Deposit received
11. Fish - Deposit received
12. Murphthemog - Deposit received
13. Backwoodsman - Deposit received
14. TopoftheFlop -
15. Trojan615 -
16. Dando - confirmed
17. Trajan615 +1
18. Davemc1 - Deposit received
19. Sainthacker - 
20. Birchy - Deposit received
21. Sam85 - Deposit received
22. Mashleyr7 - 
23. Liverbirdie - Deposit received
24. Stuart_C - Deposit received
25. lee nixon - Deposit received
26. Papas1982 - 
27. Badger - Deposit received
28. PNWokingham - Deposit received

First reserve - Huds1475
Second reserve Radbourne2010
Third reserve - NWJocko
Fourth reserve - Darren Williams

Last call for deposits - I know a few had said they were waiting till payday so hopefully will get them in today.  I need to call and pay for a confirmed number tomorrow.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 31, 2016)

can I go down as a reserve although by the looks of it you have plenty &#128546;


----------



## PieMan (Aug 31, 2016)

Simon - deposit paid this morning so hopefully will appear in your account soon! Apologies for the delay. Have given Blundell a nudge too.


----------



## Trojan615 (Aug 31, 2016)

Paid for Lee and I .. Thanks


----------



## wookie (Sep 1, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			can I go down as a reserve although by the looks of it you have plenty &#128546;
		
Click to expand...

I'll stick you down Barry and when I call them will check they 100% can't squeeze another tee time in before our first one.


----------



## wookie (Sep 1, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Have given Blundell a nudge too.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul and got yours.

1. Wookie - Deposit received
2. Liverpool Phil - Deposit received
3. paperboy - Deposit received
4. Another double - Deposit received
5. ChrisD - Deposit received
6. BlueinMunich - Deposit received
7. Blundell - 
8. Pieman - Deposit received
9. Swingalot - Deposit received
10. Richart - Deposit received
11. Fish - Deposit received
12. Murphthemog - Deposit received
13. Backwoodsman - Deposit received
14. TopoftheFlop -
15. Trojan615 - Deposit received
16. Dando - Deposit received
17. Lee Nixon - Deposit received
18. Davemc1 - Deposit received
19. Sainthacker - Deposit received
20. Birchy - Deposit received
21. Sam85 - Deposit received
22. Mashleyr7 - 
23. Liverbirdie - Deposit received
24. Stuart_C - Deposit received
25. Dando +1 - Deposit received
26. Papas1982 - 
27. Badger - Deposit received
28. PNWokingham - Deposit received

First reserve - Huds1475
Second reserve Radbourne2010
Third reserve - NWJocko
Fourth reserve - Darren Williams
Fifth reserve - Oddsocks

Only four more deposits to go and PMs sent so please get them in - cheers.


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2016)

Simon, I will get deposit over to you. Had a few problems getting online.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 1, 2016)

richart said:



			Simon, I will get deposit over to you. Had a few problems getting online.

Click to expand...

Good to see you on board for both, Rich.:thup:

Hope your ok, under the circumstances.


----------



## wookie (Sep 1, 2016)

richart said:



			Had a few problems getting online.

Click to expand...

Only a few  Good to hear from you


----------



## wookie (Sep 1, 2016)

RSG have now offered us some more tee times so have up to 36 spaces available.

Ive PMd the reserves but anymore for anymore?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 1, 2016)

Transfer sent, sorry for delay.


----------



## DRW (Sep 1, 2016)

Cracking news, many thanks greatly appreciated.

Transfer sent.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm in I'm in I'm in!!!

Will get the deposit over tomorrow morning!, would you rather full payment ?


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 2, 2016)

Deposit all paid


----------



## wookie (Sep 2, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			I'm in I'm in I'm in!!!

Will get the deposit over tomorrow morning!, would you rather full payment ?
		
Click to expand...

Go deposit thanks Barry - have a few stragglers but once thats sorted can start taking full payments if thats easier than paying end of January after all the Christmas expenses.


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 2, 2016)

Fully paying now would be better .. Unless I get hit by a bus before the outing.... And how expensive the mystery trip may be...


----------



## wookie (Sep 2, 2016)

1. Wookie - Deposit received
2. Liverpool Phil - Deposit received
3. paperboy - Deposit received
4. Another double - Deposit received
5. ChrisD - Deposit received
6. BlueinMunich - Deposit received
7. *Blundell* - 
8. Pieman - Deposit received
9. Swingalot - Deposit received
10. Richart - Deposit received
11. Fish - Deposit received
12. Murphthemog - Deposit received
13. Backwoodsman - Deposit received
14. DarrenWilliams - Deposit received
15. Trojan615 - Deposit received
16. Dando - Deposit received
17. Lee Nixon - Deposit received
18. Davemc1 - Deposit received
19. Sainthacker - Deposit received
20. Birchy - Deposit received
21. Sam85 - Deposit received
22. *Mashleyr7* - 
23. Liverbirdie - Deposit received
24. Stuart_C - Deposit received
25. Dando +1 - Deposit received
26. Papas1982 - Deposit received
27. Badger - Deposit received
28. PNWokingham - Deposit received
29. Oddsocks - Deposit received

First reserve - Huds1475
Second reserve Radbourne2010
Third reserve - NWJocko


----------



## wookie (Sep 3, 2016)

1. Wookie - Deposit received
2. Liverpool Phil - Deposit received
3. paperboy - Deposit received
4. Another double - Deposit received
5. ChrisD - Deposit received
6. BlueinMunich - Deposit received
7. *Blundell* - 
8. Pieman - Deposit received
9. Swingalot - Deposit received
10. Richart - Deposit received
11. Fish - Deposit received
12. Murphthemog - Deposit received
13. Backwoodsman - Deposit received
14. DarrenWilliams - Deposit received
15. Trojan615 - Deposit received
16. Dando - Deposit received
17. Lee Nixon - Deposit received
18. Davemc1 - Deposit received
19. Sainthacker - Deposit received
20. Birchy - Deposit received
21. Sam85 - Deposit received
22. *Mashleyr7* - 
23. Liverbirdie - Deposit received
24. Stuart_C - Deposit received
25. Dando +1 - Deposit received
26. Papas1982 - Deposit received
27. Badger - Deposit received
28. PNWokingham - Deposit received
29. Oddsocks - Deposit received
30. Radbourne 2010 - Deposit received

First reserve - NW Jocko
Second reserve Huds1475

Blundell and Mashleyr7 I've PM'd you again (and I text you on Thursday Ash) - please pay by end of tomorrow at very latest - cheers


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 4, 2016)

Simon, Can i Pay you tonight please?


----------



## wookie (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes mate


----------



## wookie (Sep 7, 2016)

1. Wookie
2. Liverpool Phil
3. paperboy
4. Another double
5. ChrisD
6. BlueinMunich
7. Blundell
8. Pieman
9. Swingalot
10. Richart
11. Fish
12. Murphthemog
13. Backwoodsman
14. DarrenWilliams
15. Trojan615
16. Dando
17. Lee Nixon
18. Davemc1
19. Sainthacker
20. Birchy
21. Sam85
22. Radbourne2010 
23. Liverbirdie
24. Stuart_C
25. Dando +1
26. Papas1982
27. Badger
28. PNWokingham
29. Oddsocks


First reserve - NW Jocko
Second reserve - Mashleyr7
Third reserve Huds1475

As we are 29 we have 8 tees booked to accommodate us so there are effectively 3 spaces left; which hopefully will work well for the reserves who couldn't commit.

Deposit is now paid and Ive said we'll have the balance of Â£85 over to them at end of January.


----------



## Fish (Sep 7, 2016)

Well done Simon, excellent work, thanks for organising :thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 7, 2016)

Simon can we pay the remainder at our convenience or would you prefer we wait for your signal


----------



## wookie (Sep 7, 2016)

anotherdouble said:



			Simon can we pay the remainder at our convenience or would you prefer we wait for your signal
		
Click to expand...

Youre welcome to pay it when you like but please let me know by PM as its the joint account details you all have and I wouldn't want Mrs wookie to go spending the extra money thats suddenly appeared


----------



## wookie (Sep 7, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			Fully paying now would be better .. Unless I get hit by a bus before the outing.... And how expensive the mystery trip may be...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Trojan I had missed this post before - see post above


----------



## Hooker (Sep 23, 2016)

Simon, I would love to join you guys if spaces available.


----------



## wookie (Sep 23, 2016)

Hooker said:



			Simon, I would love to join you guys if spaces available.
		
Click to expand...

Should be fine Charlie but will confirm on Monday


----------



## Hooker (Sep 23, 2016)

:thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 25, 2016)

Apologies for dropping the ball a bit on this thread.  Quite simply I'm not on the forum much in the summer months as I'm on the course not on the laptop.

If possible, please can I go on a reserve list should a space come available.

cheers


----------



## wookie (Sep 26, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			Apologies for dropping the ball a bit on this thread.  Quite simply I'm not on the forum much in the summer months as I'm on the course not on the laptop.

If possible, please can I go on a reserve list should a space come available.

cheers
		
Click to expand...

With the numbers we've got I think there are 3 spaces anyway as I don't see how else they could book the tee out.  I'll check with them and let you know later


----------



## Snelly (Sep 26, 2016)

I would like to come along too if there is a place. 

Thanks.


----------



## wookie (Sep 27, 2016)

Snelly said:



			I would like to come along too if there is a place. 

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine as are Hooker and Merv and takes us up to the full 32.  Will send over bank details for deposit later


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 27, 2016)

Kings Head in Deal booked :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 17, 2016)

Simon, if no sweat I can send my final balance through to you, if thats ok.


----------



## wookie (Nov 18, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Simon, if no sweat I can send my final balance through to you, if thats ok.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine mate


----------



## Tony tk (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi is there any room for one more. First time asking after just signing up.  Not sure what the crack is with meeting up.


----------



## wookie (Nov 20, 2016)

Tony tk said:



			Hi is there any room for one more. First time asking after just signing up.  Not sure what the crack is with meeting up.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Tony.  Welcome to the forum and potentially welcome to this meet as theres just been a drop out.  Ive sent you a PM so just reply to that and Ill send you payment details across.


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 22, 2016)

Simon, have paid the balance, as had the money &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 22, 2016)

Whoops sent the last last bit now mate. Thought Â£85 was the grand total ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## wookie (Nov 22, 2016)

Cheers mate :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2016)

wookie said:



			Hi Tony.  Welcome to the forum and potentially welcome to this meet as theres just been a drop out.  Ive sent you a PM so just reply to that and Ill send you payment details across.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Simon, 

I know two of the other NW lads have had to bail, but is there still one of their spaces left?

I've asked someone else if the're interested, just waiting on their response.


----------



## wookie (Nov 22, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Simon, 

I know two of the other NW lads have had to bail, but is there still one of their spaces left?

I've asked someone else if the're interested, just waiting on their response.
		
Click to expand...

You may know more than me then Pete  Only had messages from Stu.

If there is another then yes theres a space available and waiting on deposit from Tony-tk to fill Stus.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2016)

wookie said:



			You may know more than me then Pete  Only had messages from Stu.

If there is another then yes theres a space available and waiting on deposit from Tony-tk to fill Stus.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Simon, I think he is PMing you tonight.

I hope to hear from the other possible filler in the next day or so.


----------



## wookie (Nov 23, 2016)

I'll mark as bold as and when final payment of Â£85 comes in.  Latest date is end of January please.  You're more than welcome to pay before that but please let me know.

1. *Wookie*
2. Liverpool Phil
3. *paperboy*
4. Another double
5. ChrisD
6. BlueinMunich
7. Blundell
8. Pieman
9. Swingalot
10. Richart
11. Fish
12. Murphthemog
13. Backwoodsman
14. DarrenWilliams
15. Trojan615
16. Dando
17. Lee Nixon
18. Davemc1
19. Sainthacker
20. Liverbirdie guest??
21. Sam85
22. Radbourne2010 
23. Liverbirdie
24. Tony tk ???
25. Dando +1
26. Papas1982
27. Badger
28. PNWokingham
29. Oddsocks
30. Snelly
31. Hooker
32. Merv-swerve

First reserve - NW Jocko
Second reserve - Mashleyr7
Third reserve Huds1475


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 23, 2016)

wookie said:



			I'll mark as bold as and when final payment of Â£85 comes in.  Latest date is end of January please.  You're more than welcome to pay before that but please let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Ok - PM sent.


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 23, 2016)

Third time lucky Si, sorry for being monumentally stupid!!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 23, 2016)

Can you PM me your bank details again? 


wookie said:



			I'll mark as bold as and when final payment of Â£85 comes in.  Latest date is end of January please.  You're more than welcome to pay before that but please let me know.

1. *Wookie*
2. Liverpool Phil
3. *paperboy*
4. Another double
5. ChrisD
6. BlueinMunich
7. Blundell
8. Pieman
9. Swingalot
10. Richart
11. Fish
12. Murphthemog
13. Backwoodsman
14. DarrenWilliams
15. Trojan615
16. Dando
17. Lee Nixon
18. Davemc1
19. Sainthacker
20. Liverbirdie guest??
21. Sam85
22. Radbourne2010 
23. Liverbirdie
24. Tony tk ???
25. Dando +1
26. Papas1982
27. Badger
28. PNWokingham
29. Oddsocks
30. Snelly
31. Hooker
32. Merv-swerve

First reserve - NW Jocko
Second reserve - Mashleyr7
Third reserve Huds1475
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 23, 2016)

Paid! Cheers Simon :thup:


Radbourne2010 said:



			Can you PM me your bank details again?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 24, 2016)

Simon, my plus1 is asking if he can bring a mate also?

I don't know if 1 person filled one of the stuey/birchy spaces, but now have 2 guys willing to send deposits, if you can let me know, ta.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi Simon,

I'll be paying for my +1 over the weekend, put it down as boxman.

If the +2 can go on the reserve list, please.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 26, 2016)

Simon, can you transfer Birchy's deposit money to Boxman instead. I've sorted it with Birchy.:thup:

Again, I understand your waiting on 1 more to pay, but if he doesnt take it up, or you have a reserve list, can you put down Boxman +1 on it, please.

I'll be sending my full balance some time this week, so I'm fully paid up.


----------



## wookie (Nov 27, 2016)

I'll mark as paid as and when final payment of Â£85 comes in. Latest date is end of January please. You're more than welcome to pay before that but please let me know.

1. Wookie   - paid
2. Liverpool Phil
3. paperboy   - paid
4. Another double
5. ChrisD
6. BlueinMunich
7. Blundell
8. Pieman
9. Swingalot
10. Richart
11. Fish
12. Murphthemog
13. Backwoodsman  - paid
14. DarrenWilliams
15. Trojan615
16. Dando
17. Lee Nixon
18. Davemc1
19. Sainthacker
20. Boxman
21. Sam85
22. Radbourne2010   - paid 
23. Liverbirdie
24. Tony tk ???
25. Dando +1
26. Papas1982
27. Badger
28. PNWokingham
29. Oddsocks
30. Snelly
31. Hooker
32. Merv-swerve

First reserve - NW Jocko
Second reserve - Mashleyr7
Third reserve Huds1475


----------



## Fish (Nov 27, 2016)

Just paid balance :thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 28, 2016)

Balance paid, :cheers:


----------



## wookie (Nov 28, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Simon, can you transfer Birchy's deposit money to Boxman instead. I've sorted it with Birchy.:thup:

Again, I understand your waiting on 1 more to pay, but if he doesnt take it up, or you have a reserve list, can you put down Boxman +1 on it, please.

I'll be sending my full balance some time this week, so I'm fully paid up.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for sorting that with Birchy.  Sorry but other space is gone so Boxman +1 will have to go on reserve list.

Will post update over next few days.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 28, 2016)

wookie said:



			Thanks for sorting that with Birchy.  Sorry but other space is gone so Boxman +1 will have to go on reserve list.

Will post update over next few days.
		
Click to expand...

No probs.

I know NWJocko cant make it (asked him), not sure if the others on the reserve list are still interested or not.

I told boxman that a place was doubtful currently, but a few months to go.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 30, 2016)

Â£85 final balance now paid, Simon.

Now fully paid up.

Thanks for sorting the day out, top man.:thup:


----------



## wookie (Dec 1, 2016)

I'll mark as paid as and when final payment of Â£85 comes in. Latest date is end of January please. You're more than welcome to pay before that but please let me know.

1. Wookie - paid
2. Liverpool Phil
3. paperboy - paid
4. Another double
5. ChrisD
6. BlueinMunich
7. Blundell
8. Pieman
9. Swingalot
10. Richart
11. Fish - paid
12. Murphthemog
13. Backwoodsman - paid
14. DarrenWilliams
15. Trojan615
16. Dando
17. Lee Nixon
18. Davemc1
19. Sainthacker
20. Boxman
21. Sam85
22. Radbourne2010 - paid 
23. Liverbirdie - paid
24. Tony tk ???
25. Dando +1
26. Papas1982
27. Badger
28. PNWokingham
29. Oddsocks - paid
30. Snelly
31. Hooker
32. Merv-swerve

First reserve - Boxman +1
Second reserve - Mashleyr7
Third reserve Huds1475


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2016)

Just sent mine over, thanks Simon.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 6, 2016)

Just paid my 85 this morning.

Thanks Simon.


----------



## wookie (Dec 7, 2016)

Updated to reflect recent payment - cheers guys.

I'll mark as paid as and when final payment of Â£85 comes in. Latest date is end of January please. You're more than welcome to pay before that but please let me know.

1. Wookie - paid
2. Liverpool Phil
3. paperboy - paid
4. Another double - paid
5. ChrisD
6. BlueinMunich - paid
7. Blundell
8. Pieman
9. Swingalot
10. Richart
11. Fish - paid
12. Murphthemog - paid
13. Backwoodsman - paid
14. DarrenWilliams
15. Trojan615
16. Dando
17. Lee Nixon
18. Davemc1
19. Sainthacker
20. Boxman
21. Sam85
22. Radbourne2010 - paid 
23. Liverbirdie - paid
24. Tony tk ???
25. Dando +1
26. Papas1982
27. Badger
28. PNWokingham
29. Oddsocks - paid
30. Snelly
31. Hooker
32. Merv-swerve

First reserve - Boxman +1
Second reserve - Mashleyr7
Third reserve Huds1475


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 22, 2016)

balance paid


----------



## Trojan615 (Dec 23, 2016)

Balance paid today for Trojan / Lee Nixon thanks


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 4, 2017)

Simon, this will be with you on my January pay day. cheers.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 5, 2017)

Boxman+1 just paid in full, Simon.:thup:

Does Boxman still owe a balance of payment?


----------



## wookie (Jan 6, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Simon, this will be with you on my January pay day. cheers.
		
Click to expand...

OK no worries


----------



## wookie (Jan 6, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Boxman+1 just paid in full, Simon.:thup:

Does Boxman still owe a balance of payment?
		
Click to expand...

Got that thanks Peter and yes he does.


----------



## Fish (Jan 6, 2017)

As the reigning champion, do I get to pick my partners and tee time


----------



## wookie (Jan 6, 2017)

Updated to reflect recent payments - cheers guys.

I'll mark as paid as and when final payment of Â£85 comes in. Latest date is end of January please. You're more than welcome to pay before that but please let me know.

1. Wookie - paid
2. Liverpool Phil - paid
3. paperboy - paid
4. Another double - paid
5. ChrisD
6. BlueinMunich - paid
7. Blundell
8. Pieman
9. Swingalot
10. Richart
11. Fish - paid
12. Murphthemog - paid
13. Backwoodsman - paid
14. DarrenWilliams
15. Trojan615 - paid
16. Dando
17. Lee Nixon - paid
18. Davemc1
19. Boxman + 1 - paid
20. Boxman
21. Sam85
22. Radbourne2010 - paid 
23. Liverbirdie - paid
24. Tony tk - paid
25. Dando +1
26. Papas1982 - paid
27. Badger
28. PNWokingham
29. Oddsocks - paid
30. Snelly
31. Hooker
32. Merv-swerve

First reserve - Mikejohnchapman
Second reserve - Mashleyr7
Third reserve Huds1475


----------



## wookie (Jan 6, 2017)

Fish said:



			As the reigning champion, do I get to pick my partners and tee time 

Click to expand...

After the trouble that caused last year you'll get what your given


----------



## Fish (Jan 6, 2017)

wookie said:



			After the trouble that caused last year you'll get what your given 

Click to expand...

Trouble, me, I don't know the meaning of the word :smirk:  It wasn't my fault I played and scored the best on the day and Richart played someone else's ball :rofl:


----------



## DRW (Jan 11, 2017)

Simon just paid the balance of Â£85, cheers


----------



## wookie (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*

Thanks for the recent payments.  List updated to reflect these.

*There are now another two spots available* as I was able to get another tee time in the end to accommodate two late comers and the two reserves listed are there as last minute possibles rather than actually waiting.

I'll mark as paid as and when final payment of Â£85 comes in. Latest date is end of January please. You're more than welcome to pay before that but please let me know.

1. Wookie - paid
2. Liverpool Phil - paid
3. paperboy - paid
4. Another double - paid
5. ChrisD - paid
6. BlueinMunich - paid
7. Blundell
8. Pieman
9. Swingalot
10. Richart
11. Fish - paid
12. Murphthemog - paid
13. Backwoodsman - paid
14. DarrenWilliams - paid
15. Trojan615 - paid
16. Dando
17. Lee Nixon - paid
18. Davemc1
19. Boxman + 1 - paid
20. Boxman
21. Sam85
22. Radbourne2010 - paid 
23. Liverbirdie - paid
24. Tony tk - paid
25. Dando +1
26. Papas1982 - paid
27. Badger - paid
28. PNWokingham
29. Oddsocks - paid
30. Snelly
31. Hooker
32. Merv-swerve
33. mikejohnchapman - paid
34. Chris3081
35.
36.


Reserves - Huds1475, Mashleyr7


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*



wookie said:



			Thanks for the recent payments.  List updated to reflect these.

*There are now another two spots available* as I was able to get another tee time in the end to accommodate two late comers and the two reserves listed are there as last minute possibles rather than actually waiting.

I'll mark as paid as and when final payment of Â£85 comes in. Latest date is end of January please. You're more than welcome to pay before that but please let me know.

1. Wookie - paid
2. Liverpool Phil - paid
3. paperboy - paid
4. Another double - paid
5. ChrisD - paid
6. BlueinMunich - paid
7. Blundell
8. Pieman
9. Swingalot
10. Richart
11. Fish - paid
12. Murphthemog - paid
13. Backwoodsman - paid
14. DarrenWilliams - paid
15. Trojan615 - paid
16. Dando
17. Lee Nixon - paid
18. Davemc1
19. Boxman + 1 - paid
20. Boxman
21. Sam85
22. Radbourne2010 - paid 
23. Liverbirdie - paid
24. Tony tk - paid
25. Dando +1
26. Papas1982 - paid
27. Badger - paid
28. PNWokingham
29. Oddsocks - paid
30. Snelly
31. Hooker
32. Merv-swerve
33. mikejohnchapman - paid
34. Chris3081
35.
36.


Reserves - Huds1475, Mashleyr7
		
Click to expand...

Hi Simon,

Ive mailed Boxman as may have 2 mates interested, and as long as they can get on Chris's as well.

As soon as I know, I'll let you know.


----------



## Hooker (Jan 15, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*

Hi Simon, paid in full. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 15, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*



Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Simon,

Ive mailed Boxman as may have 2 mates interested, and as long as they can get on Chris's as well.

As soon as I know, I'll let you know.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Simon,

His two mates cant make that weekend, so as you were.


----------



## wookie (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*



Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Simon,

His two mates cant make that weekend, so as you were.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Peter - thanks


----------



## wookie (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*

Thanks for the recent payments. List updated to reflect these.

There are now another two spots available as I was able to get another tee time in the end to accommodate two late comers and the two reserves listed are there as last minute possibles rather than actually waiting.

I'll mark as paid as and when final payment of Â£85 comes in. Latest date is end of January please. You're more than welcome to pay before that but please let me know.

1. Wookie - paid
2. Liverpool Phil - paid
3. paperboy - paid
4. Another double - paid
5. ChrisD - paid
6. BlueinMunich - paid
7. Blundell
8. Pieman
9. Swingalot
10. Richart
11. Fish - paid
12. Murphthemog - paid
13. Backwoodsman - paid
14. DarrenWilliams - paid
15. Trojan615 - paid
16. Dando
17. Lee Nixon - paid
18. Davemc1 - paid
19. Boxman + 1 - paid
20. Boxman
21. Sam85
22. Radbourne2010 - paid 
23. Liverbirdie - paid
24. Tony tk - paid
25. Dando +1
26. Papas1982 - paid
27. Badger - paid
28. PNWokingham
29. Oddsocks - paid
30. Snelly
31. Hooker - paid
32. Merv-swerve
33. mikejohnchapman - paid
34. Chris3081 - paid
35.
36.


Reserves - Huds1475, Mashleyr7


----------



## DRW (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*

Simon, Could I ask a couple of friends I play with in Essex if okay with you ? (not mentioned it to them yet, so not sure if they can and if not would rather I didnt, not a problem)


----------



## wookie (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*



DarrenWilliams said:



			Simon, Could I ask a couple of friends I play with in Essex if okay with you ? (not mentioned it to them yet, so not sure if they can and if not would rather I didnt, not a problem)
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but we'll have to leave it for now Darren please as was just going to give it another few days for any forum stragglers and Chris3081 had already asked if theres space for a couple of mates


----------



## chrisd (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*

Also, I've got a nice round 28 for the RCP meet and if anyone is looking to enter, and do both meets, it could prove difficult to accommodate them on mine


----------



## wookie (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*

RSG have kindly offered to sort the cards out for us so please add your handicap below

wookie 17


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*

wookie 17
Anotherdouble 14


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*

Wookie 17
Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13


----------



## DRW (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*

Wookie 17
Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*



DarrenWilliams said:



			Wookie 17
Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
		
Click to expand...

Awaiting secretary to confirm as only just had t three cards in. 

will confirm asap.


----------



## Dando (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*

14 for me please.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*

Wookie 17
Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
Blue in Munich 9
Dando 14
Papas1982 Awaits


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2017)

Wookie 17
Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
Blue in Munich 9
Dando 14
Fish 18
Papas1982 Awaits


----------



## richart (Jan 16, 2017)

Could someone kindly add me to the list. 11


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2017)

Wookie 17
Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
Blue in Munich 9
Dando 14
Fish 18
Papas1982 Awaits
Richart 11
Liverpoolphil 4


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 16, 2017)

Wookie 17
Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
Blue in Munich 9
Dando 14
Fish 18
Papas1982 Awaits
Richart 11
Liverpoolphil 4
PNWokingham 14


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Simon - just transfered Â£85. Cheers. paul


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*

Hello wookie - I have one extra player agreed - will sort out the payment in the next couple of days. Can you add him a Mike Friend to the list? Thanks 



wookie said:



			Sorry but we'll have to leave it for now Darren please as was just going to give it another few days for any forum stragglers and Chris3081 had already asked if theres space for a couple of mates
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 17, 2017)

Wookie 17
Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
Blue in Munich 9
Dando 14
Fish 18
Papas1982 Awaits
Richart 11
Liverpoolphil 4
PNWokingham 14
Chris3081 13

Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...28th-February-2017/page18#4X0ZTb0HA7W3vCLj.99


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2017)

Wookie 17
Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
Blue in Munich 9
Dando 14
Fish  18
Papas1982  Awaits
Richart  11
Liverpoolphil  4
PNWokingham  14
 Chris3081 13
Liverbirdie 7

Copy and paste the list, add your forum name (or +1 names) and your handicap, please, chaps. :thup:


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 17, 2017)

Wookie 17
Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
Blue in Munich 9
Dando 14
Fish 18
Papas1982 Awaits
Richart 11
Liverpoolphil 4
PNWokingham 14
Chris3081 13
Chris3081 + 1 - 23
Liverbirdie 7
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...28th-February-2017/page19#IuzXU6CKQxvU2bh2.99


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 17, 2017)

Wookie 17
Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
Blue in Munich 9
Dando 14
Fish 18
Papas1982 Awaits
Richart 11
Liverpoolphil 4
PNWokingham 14
Chris3081 13
Chris3081 + 1 - 23
Liverbirdie 7
mikejohnchapman 5


----------



## Badger (Jan 17, 2017)

Wookie 17
Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
Blue in Munich 9
Dando 14
Fish 18
Papas1982 Awaits
Richart 11
Liverpoolphil 4
PNWokingham 14
Chris3081 13
Chris3081 + 1 - 23
Liverbirdie 7
mikejohnchapman 5 
Badger 19


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 17, 2017)

Wookie 17
Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
Blue in Munich 9
Dando 14
Fish 18
Papas1982 Awaits
Richart 11
Liverpoolphil 4
PNWokingham 14
Chris3081 13
Chris3081 + 1 - 23
Liverbirdie 7
mikejohnchapman 5 
Badger 19
Trojan615 9
Lee Nixon 16


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2017)

If i try to add to this, it wants more than 3 characters outside the quote marks? How do i just add myself to the list? Oh, and i am 10.4, so 11 by the time this comes around. Probably.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2017)

Wookie 17
Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
Blue in Munich 9
Dando 14
Fish 18
Papas1982 Awaits
Richart 11
Liverpoolphil 4
PNWokingham 14
Chris3081 13
Chris3081 + 1 - 23
Liverbirdie 7
mikejohnchapman 5 
Badger 19
Trojan615 9
Lee Nixon 16
Murphthemog 11


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2017)

Doh.


----------



## Dando (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm travelling down from Bexley, Kent, and happy to pick anyone up on my way


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 17, 2017)

Wookie 17
 Anotherdouble 14
 Paperboy 13
 Darrenwilliams 10
 Blue in Munich 9
 Dando 14
 Fish 18
 Papas1982 Awaits
 Richart 11
 Liverpoolphil 4
 PNWokingham 14
 Chris3081 13
 Chris3081 + 1 - 23
 Liverbirdie 7
 mikejohnchapman 5 
 Badger 19
 Trojan615 9
 Lee Nixon 16
 Murphthemog 11      
Swingalot 13


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*



Papas1982 said:



			Awaiting secretary to confirm as only just had t three cards in. 

will confirm asap.
		
Click to expand...

Which club have you joined ???


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*



Swingalot said:



			Which club have you joined ???
		
Click to expand...

Etchinghill and boughton. 

Only really play social and society golf and childcare and work mean I can very rarely commit to too many qualifiers. So have just popped three cards in.


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*

Wookie 17
Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
Blue in Munich 9
Dando 14
Fish 18
Papas1982 Awaits
Richart 11
Liverpoolphil 4
PNWokingham 14
Chris3081 13
Mike Friend - 23 (chris3081+1)
Liverbirdie 7
mikejohnchapman 5 
Badger 19
Trojan615 9
Lee Nixon 16
Murphthemog 11 
Swingalot 13


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*

just booked into the Clarendon Hotel for the Monday night. FYI - double/twin, sea view just refurbed room for Â£59.95 - there are also rooms that have not just been upgraded for Â£52.95 for a sea view

http://www.theclarendon-hotel.com/


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*



Papas1982 said:



			Etchinghill and boughton. 

Only really play social and society golf and childcare and work mean I can very rarely commit to too many qualifiers. So have just popped three cards in.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play. I'm at Canterbury, so we'll have to catch up at the meet's and get a little round robin sorted. ChrisD is down at Ashford along with Marshy7............but you want to avoid Chris if you can.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*



chris3081 said:



Wookie 17
Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
Blue in Munich 9
Dando 14
Fish 18
Papas1982 Awaits
Richart 11
Liverpoolphil 4
PNWokingham 14
Chris3081 13
Mike Friend - 23 (chris3081+1)
Liverbirdie 7
mikejohnchapman 5 
Badger 19
Trojan615 9
Lee Nixon 16
Murphthemog 11 
Swingalot 13
Radbourne2010 5

Click to expand...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*



Swingalot said:



			Fair play. I'm at Canterbury, so we'll have to catch up at the meet's and get a little round robin sorted. ChrisD is down at Ashford along with Marshy7............but you want to avoid Chris if you can. 

Click to expand...

I almost joined Canterbury last year. Am playing there Sunday. It's a good course. Prefer it in summer to winter. Same with ashford. 

The advanatge of etchinghill ill and boughton is that theyre imo less like members clubs so stay open more.


----------



## sam85 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*

Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
Blue in Munich 9
Dando 14
Fish 18
Papas1982 Awaits
Richart 11
Liverpoolphil 4
PNWokingham 14
Chris3081 13
Mike Friend - 23 (chris3081+1)
Liverbirdie 7
mikejohnchapman 5 
Badger 19
Trojan615 9
Lee Nixon 16
Murphthemog 11 
Swingalot 13
Radbourne2010 5
Sam85 11


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



just booked into the Clarendon Hotel for the Monday night. FYI - double/twin, sea view just refurbed room for Â£59.95 - there are also rooms that have not just been upgraded for Â£52.95 for a sea view

http://www.theclarendon-hotel.com/




Click to expand...

But our barmaid at the Kings Head is far better looking than any at other hotels and is better than any sea view ðŸ˜œðŸ˜œ


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 19, 2017)

Simon, clear your inbox. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 19, 2017)

Anotherdouble 14
 Paperboy 13
 Darrenwilliams 10
 Blue in Munich 9
 Dando 14
 Fish 18
 Papas1982 Awaits
 Richart 11
 Liverpoolphil  4
 PNWokingham 14
 Chris3081 13
 Mike Friend - 23 (chris3081+1)
 Liverbirdie 7
 mikejohnchapman 5 
 Badger 19
 Trojan615 9
 Lee  Nixon 16
 Murphthemog 11 
 Swingalot 13
 Radbourne2010 5
 Sam85 11       
Boxman (Martin) 3
Boxman +1 )Jason) 11

Simon, I'll be getting the final balance over to you in just over a week.

Also, found my "missing" Â£65 - I'm a k**b.:whoo:


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 19, 2017)

Anotherdouble 14
 Paperboy 13
 Darrenwilliams 10
 Blue in Munich 9
 Dando 14
 Fish 18
 Papas1982 Awaits
 Richart 11
 Liverpoolphil  4
 PNWokingham 14
 Chris3081 13
 Mike Friend - 23 (chris3081+1)
 Liverbirdie 7
 mikejohnchapman 5 
 Badger 19
 Trojan615 9
 Lee  Nixon 16
 Murphthemog 11 
 Swingalot 13
 Radbourne2010 5
 Sam85 11       
Boxman (Martin) 3
Boxman +1 )Jason) 11
Backwoodsman 19


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 19, 2017)

Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
Blue in Munich 9
Dando 14
Fish 18
Papas1982 Awaits
Richart 11
Liverpoolphil 4
PNWokingham 14
Chris3081 13
Mike Friend - 23 (chris3081+1)
Liverbirdie 7
mikejohnchapman 5 
Badger 19
Trojan615 9
Lee Nixon 16
Murphthemog 11 
Swingalot 13
Radbourne2010 5
Sam85 11 
Boxman (Martin) 3
Boxman +1 )Jason) 11
Backwoodsman 19
Dave mac 18


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 19, 2017)

So, where is the night time shenanigans then - Me, Davey, boxman and his mate are staying in the lodges at Princes, so wondering which town is best for a few beers on the Sunday night, or where most are staying. I'm guessing most are in Sandwich or deal, and both are close to us, and only 6 miles apart.

So who's making the call on where we're going, or has Fishy baby got a curry night sorted?

We've got all our meals included, so may just do the beers and meet up.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 19, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			So, where is the night time shenanigans then - Me, Davey, boxman and his mate are staying in the lodges at Princes, so wondering which town is best for a few beers on the Sunday night, or where most are staying. I'm guessing most are in Sandwich or deal, and both are close to us, and only 6 miles apart.

So who's making the call on where we're going, or has Fishy baby got a curry night sorted?

We've got all our meals included, so may just do the beers and meet up.
		
Click to expand...

Deal has a few decent pubs along the seafront. I'd not touch dover unless you just fancy a weatherspoons. 

Fish has a curryhouse he swears by so am happy to go there and see if it's any good. 

Whens everyine one down for it? As happy to have a few shandies with anyone down night before it all.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 20, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			If i try to add to this, it wants more than 3 characters outside the quote marks? How do i just add myself to the list? Oh, and i am 10.4, so 11 by the time this comes around. Probably.
		
Click to expand...

i like your thinking! I'm off 17.6 but with all year round qualifiers, I could easily get a couple back. Put me off 20 &#128077;     &#128514;


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			i like your thinking! I'm off 17.6 but with all year round qualifiers, I could easily get a couple back. Put me off 20 &#128077;     &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

I may have been a bit hasty! Tomorrows qualifier will be cancelled due to frost, and that leaves on more on the 6th Feb. If that gets cancelled too, i will be marooned on 10.4. Time for a Supplementary?


----------



## DRW (Jan 20, 2017)

Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
Darrenwilliams +1 (Paul Lee) 20
Blue in Munich 9
Dando 14
Fish 18
Papas1982 Awaits
Richart 11
Liverpoolphil 4
PNWokingham 14
Chris3081 13
Mike Friend - 23 (chris3081+1)
Liverbirdie 7
mikejohnchapman 5 
Badger 19
Trojan615 9
Lee Nixon 16
Murphthemog 11 
Swingalot 13
Radbourne2010 5
Sam85 11 
Boxman (Martin) 3
Boxman +1 )Jason) 11
Backwoodsman 19
Dave mac 18

Simon just paid Â£115 for my playing partner/guest Paul Lee and handicap. Cheers.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm off 5 and Blundell is 14.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 21, 2017)

13 hc here


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 21, 2017)

Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
Darrenwilliams +1 (Paul Lee) 20
Blue in Munich 9
Dando 14
Fish 18
Papas1982 Awaits
Richart 11
Liverpoolphil 4
PNWokingham 14
Chris3081 13
Mike Friend - 23 (chris3081+1)
Liverbirdie 7
mikejohnchapman 5 
Badger 19
Trojan615 9
Lee Nixon 16
Murphthemog 11 
Swingalot 13
Radbourne2010 5
Sam85 11 
Boxman (Martin) 3
Boxman +1 )Jason) 11
Backwoodsman 19
Dave mac 18
Merv_swerve 9
PieMan 5
Blundell 14
Oddsocks 13


----------



## wookie (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*

Thanks for the recent payments. List updated to reflect these.

*1 spot left if theres any latecomers.*

I'll mark as paid as and when final payment of Â£85 comes in. Latest date is end of January please. You're more than welcome to pay before that but please let me know.

1. Wookie - paid
2. Liverpool Phil - paid
3. paperboy - paid
4. Another double - paid
5. ChrisD - paid
6. BlueinMunich - paid
7. Blundell
8. Pieman
9. Swingalot
10. Richart
11. Fish - paid
12. Murphthemog - paid
13. Backwoodsman - paid
14. DarrenWilliams - paid
15. Trojan615 - paid
16. Dando
17. Lee Nixon - paid
18. Davemc1 - paid
19. Boxman + 1 - paid
20. Boxman
21. Sam85
22. Radbourne2010 - paid 
23. Liverbirdie - paid
24. Tony tk - paid
25. Lee Friend (DW +1) - paid
26. Papas1982 - paid
27. Badger - paid
28. PNWokingham - paid
29. Oddsocks - paid
30. Snelly
31. Hooker - paid
32. Merv-swerve
33. mikejohnchapman - paid
34. Chris3081 - paid
35. Chris3081 + 1 - paid
36.


Reserves - Huds1475, Mashleyr7


----------



## DRW (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*

Does anyone know whether trollies are normally allowed or not during the winter months ? or am I best phoning up the club (I only ask as I don't currently own a carry bag, so would need to purchase one before then)


----------



## Fish (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*



DarrenWilliams said:



			Does anyone know whether trollies are normally allowed or not during the winter months ? or am I best phoning up the club (I only ask as I don't currently own a carry bag, so would need to purchase one before then)
		
Click to expand...

We used trolleys last year, it's not exactly a boggy parkland course :smirk:


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*



Fish said:



			We used trolleys last year, it's not exactly a boggy parkland course :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

And it's generally been a lot less wet this year too (to date at least - fingers crossed it stays that way)


----------



## chrisd (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*

I asked last year and they said it's extremely rare to ban them


----------



## richart (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 28th February 2017 - 2 more places now available*



chrisd said:



			I asked last year and they said it's extremely rare to ban them
		
Click to expand...

 Real men carry anyway.


----------



## DRW (Jan 23, 2017)

Many thanks for the replies, that's great.


----------



## Hooker (Jan 23, 2017)

Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
Darrenwilliams +1 (Paul Lee) 20
Blue in Munich 9
Dando 14
Fish 18
Papas1982 Awaits
Richart 11
Liverpoolphil 4
PNWokingham 14
Chris3081 13
Mike Friend - 23 (chris3081+1)
Liverbirdie 7
mikejohnchapman 5 
Badger 19
Trojan615 9
Lee Nixon 16
Murphthemog 11 
Swingalot 13
Radbourne2010 5
Sam85 11 
Boxman (Martin) 3
Boxman +1 )Jason) 11
Backwoodsman 19
Dave mac 18
Merv_swerve 9
PieMan 5
Blundell 14
Oddsocks 13
Hooker 21


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 27, 2017)

Boxman, final Â£85 just sent, Simon.

All 4 NW lads now paid, I get it.

Top man, thanks for organising.

Dont forget to bring my new secret weapon.:thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 28, 2017)

Just sent Â£85 through Wookie.


----------



## wookie (Jan 30, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Boxman, final Â£85 just sent, Simon.

All 4 NW lads now paid, I get it.

Top man, thanks for organising.

Dont forget to bring my new secret weapon.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Glad you sorted it:thup:


----------



## wookie (Jan 30, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			Just sent Â£85 through Wookie.
		
Click to expand...

Got it cheers Rupert


----------



## wookie (Jan 30, 2017)

*Last day for payments tomorrow please - me not having to chase would be much appreciated :thup:*

Thanks for the recent payments. List updated to reflect these.

1 spot left if theres any latecomers.

1. Wookie - paid
2. Liverpool Phil - paid
3. paperboy - paid
4. Another double - paid
5. ChrisD - paid
6. BlueinMunich - paid
7. Blundell
8. Pieman
9. Swingalot - paid
10. Richart
11. Fish - paid
12. Murphthemog - paid
13. Backwoodsman - paid
14. DarrenWilliams - paid
15. Trojan615 - paid
16. Dando - paid
17. Lee Nixon - paid
18. Davemc1 - paid
19. Boxman + 1 - paid
20. Boxman - paid
21. Sam85
22. Radbourne2010 - paid 
23. Liverbirdie - paid
24. Tony tk - paid
25. Lee Friend (DW +1) - paid
26. Papas1982 - paid
27. Badger - paid
28. PNWokingham - paid
29. Oddsocks - paid
30. Snelly
31. Hooker - paid
32. Merv-swerve - paid
33. mikejohnchapman - paid
34. Chris3081 - paid
35. Chris3081 + 1 - paid
36.


----------



## Fish (Jan 31, 2017)

Any groups and tee times drawn yet &#129300;


----------



## wookie (Jan 31, 2017)

Fish said:



			Any groups and tee times drawn yet &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Just going to wait til all monies are in and for BIM and Chris to draw the other days to try and make sure no one ends up with same partners all 3 days.


----------



## richart (Jan 31, 2017)

Payment sent Simon. Did you get my list of knobs I don't want to play with.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2017)

richart said:



			Payment sent Simon. Did you get my list of knobs I don't want to play with.

Click to expand...

Are there 34 of them by any chance?


----------



## PieMan (Jan 31, 2017)

richart said:



			Payment sent Simon. Did you get my list of knobs I don't want to play with.

Click to expand...

I think you may well have appeared on everyone else's list too...............!!!


----------



## wookie (Jan 31, 2017)

richart said:



			Payment sent Simon. Did you get my list of knobs I don't want to play with.

Click to expand...

Haven't had time to read it all yet


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 5, 2017)

Anotherdouble 14
Paperboy 13
Darrenwilliams 10
Darrenwilliams +1 (Paul Lee) 20
Blue in Munich 9
Dando 14
Fish 18
*Papas1982 finally sorted 18*
Richart 11
Liverpoolphil 4
PNWokingham 14
Chris3081 13
Mike Friend - 23 (chris3081+1)
Liverbirdie 7
mikejohnchapman 5 
Badger 19
Trojan615 9
Lee Nixon 16
Murphthemog 11 
Swingalot 13
Radbourne2010 5
Sam85 11 
Boxman (Martin) 3
Boxman +1 )Jason) 11
Backwoodsman 19
Dave mac 18
Merv_swerve 9
PieMan 5
Blundell 14
Oddsocks 13
Hooker 21
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...28th-February-2017/page23#XBIupoF8tjkicRDI.99


----------



## Trojan615 (Feb 5, 2017)

Royal St. George's course tour

https://youtu.be/OjrS6a83VUY


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Royal St. George's course tour

https://youtu.be/OjrS6a83VUY

Click to expand...

I take it that's the open course and not the one we'll play (yardage wise)? some of them holes are ridiculous, 2 x 240 par 3s, a 495 par 4? but what got me was the relatively short 412yd 10th...?

 crazy golf for anyone who's not a pro


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 5, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			I take it that's the open course and not the one we'll play (yardage wise)? some of them holes are ridiculous, 2 x 240 par 3s, a 495 par 4? but what got me was the relatively short 412yd 10th...?

 crazy golf for anyone who's not a pro
		
Click to expand...

It kept flashing the open sign at start, so pretty sure it is. 

Quick google shows that we should be playing approx 1000yards shorter. 

http://www.oobgolf.com/courses/scorecard.php?id=311264


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Quick google shows that we should be playing approx 1000yards shorter.
		
Click to expand...

It won't feel like it &#128540;&#128514;


----------



## chrisd (Feb 5, 2017)

Was it 1,000 yards short last year, and the year before, when Wookie and i gave, Murph and BIM, a thorough beating??


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 5, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Was it 1,000 yards short last year, and the year before, when Wookie and i gave, Murph and BIM, a thorough beating??
		
Click to expand...

Yup, that thorough that the pair of you are running scared of a re-matchâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 5, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Was it 1,000 yards short last year, and the year before, when Wookie and i gave, Murph and BIM, a thorough beating??
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but you played like gimps though, where as we were a bit unlucky.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 5, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yup, that thorough that the pair of you are running scared of a re-matchâ€¦â€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...

We are concerned for your mental health that a 3rd Paxo'ing will may well affect


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 5, 2017)

chrisd said:



			We are concerned for your mental health that a 3rd Paxo'ing will may well affect
		
Click to expand...

Since when has 2 up been a stuffing, especially when your dodgy short game reduced you to putting from 8 feet into the rough?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 5, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Since when has 2 up been a stuffing, especially when your dodgy short game reduced you to putting from 8 feet into the rough? 

Click to expand...

Well, since you would need 3 years to reverse the situation, i guess ! 

Dodgy short game? i think you mean 8 ft from the rough into the centre of the cup!!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 11, 2017)

IS there a dress code for the after round meal.  I couldn't find anything on the web site other than no jeans or trainers?


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			IS there a dress code for the after round meal.  I couldn't find anything on the web site other than no jeans or trainers?
		
Click to expand...

Jacket & tie last year, it's very posh &#128526;


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 11, 2017)

I suspected that , was just surprised nothing was online.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 11, 2017)

Does anyone know the current status in push trolleys and whether you need to run hedge hogs ?


----------



## wookie (Feb 11, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			Does anyone know the current status in push trolleys and whether you need to run hedge hogs ?
		
Click to expand...

I'll check whe I finalise things Barry but I would be very surprised if they're needed


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 11, 2017)

Cheers Wookie


----------



## chrisd (Feb 11, 2017)

They rarely ban electric trolleys and weren't a hedgehog course last 2 times out


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 11, 2017)

So push chairs should be fine! Tiger that


----------



## DRW (Feb 15, 2017)

Simon, do we happen to have any details about arrival time at the club for the game ? Just wish to let my playing partner know approximate times, as it looks like I will be in Essex a lot over the next 2 weeks with my mum(dad is very ill sadly) and I don't have mobile internet access and not sure of my moments from now to then.

Just in case I cant make it could I ask if my guest Paul could bring someone instead of me attending (I am not worried about a refund nor like, as I hope to still make it. Be gutted not to make it)

Will send my guest this link later, just in case I don't make it, so Paul can follow the thread(hasten to add I am hoping to make it, but family must come first if necessary)

Many thanks and sorry to be a pain.

Darren


----------



## wookie (Feb 15, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Simon, do we happen to have any details about arrival time at the club for the game ? Just wish to let my playing partner know approximate times, as it looks like I will be in Essex a lot over the next 2 weeks with my mum(dad is very ill sadly) and I don't have mobile internet access and not sure of my moments from now to then.

Just in case I cant make it could I ask if my guest Paul could bring someone instead of me attending (I am not worried about a refund nor like, as I hope to still make it. Be gutted not to make it)

Will send my guest this link later, just in case I don't make it, so Paul can follow the thread(hasten to add I am hoping to make it, but family must come first if necessary)

Many thanks and sorry to be a pain.

Darren
		
Click to expand...

No worries Darren and hope things work out for you.  Its fine if your guest grabs a friend.

First tee is either 8 or 8.10 (i haven't got the details to hand) so arrival around 7.30.

Unfortunately Blue in Munich has had to drop out so we are just confirming his replacement and then Ill do the draw early next week.


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2017)

wookie said:



			Unfortunately Blue in Munich has had to drop out
		
Click to expand...

For just RSG or......


----------



## DRW (Feb 15, 2017)

wookie said:



			No worries Darren and hope things work out for you.  Its fine if your guest grabs a friend.

First tee is either 8 or 8.10 (i haven't got the details to hand) so arrival around 7.30.

Unfortunately Blue in Munich has had to drop out so we are just confirming his replacement and then Ill do the draw early next week.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much, will let Paul know.:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2017)

Fish said:



			For just RSG or......
		
Click to expand...

RSG & RCP at the moment mate; I'm still hoping to make Littlestone if I can get someone to babysit the Mrs.  She managed to fall down the stairs at work, resulting in a lot of damage including a missing front tooth and 4 fractures of her right arm above the elbow, including smashing the head off of the humerus, so she will need it pinned & plated if not a new shoulder joint.  Obviously can't be left overnight but I might manage a day trip if I can find a carer.  With my knee I can't drive there & back 3 times at the moment, and that misses out on the most important bit which is ripping the proverbial out of your mates in the evening.  I was going to PM everyone affected later but since wookie has put this up I might as well answer it here.

I've got a brand new set of MP-25's sitting here shining at me, and 3 days of links golf lined up.  Gutted doesn't come close at the moment.


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			RSG & RCP at the moment mate; I'm still hoping to make Littlestone if I can get someone to babysit the Mrs.  She managed to fall down the stairs at work, resulting in a lot of damage including a missing front tooth and 4 fractures of her right arm above the elbow, including smashing the head off of the humerus, so she will need it pinned & plated if not a new shoulder joint.  Obviously can't be left overnight but I might manage a day trip if I can find a carer.  With my knee I can't drive there & back 3 times at the moment, and that misses out on the most important bit which is ripping the proverbial out of your mates in the evening.  I was going to PM everyone affected later but since wookie has put this up I might as well answer it here.

I've got a brand new set of MP-25's sitting here shining at me, and 3 days of links golf lined up.  Gutted doesn't come close at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm really sorry to hear this Richard, I was PM'd after I posted but now you've openly mentioned it I'm sure I speak for everyone in saying that your missus comes first and we all wish her all the very best and a speedy recovery.

Take care buddy, you know where I am :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 15, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			RSG & RCP at the moment mate; I'm still hoping to make Littlestone if I can get someone to babysit the Mrs.  She managed to fall down the stairs at work, resulting in a lot of damage including a missing front tooth and 4 fractures of her right arm above the elbow, including smashing the head off of the humerus, so she will need it pinned & plated if not a new shoulder joint.  Obviously can't be left overnight but I might manage a day trip if I can find a carer.  With my knee I can't drive there & back 3 times at the moment, and that misses out on the most important bit which is ripping the proverbial out of your mates in the evening.  I was going to PM everyone affected later but since wookie has put this up I might as well answer it here.

I've got a brand new set of MP-25's sitting here shining at me, and 3 days of links golf lined up.  Gutted doesn't come close at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

That's not good Richard, Hope the missus makes a swift recovery.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 15, 2017)

Richard all the best to Mrs BiM for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2017)

wookie said:



			No worries Darren and hope things work out for you.  Its fine if your guest grabs a friend.

First tee is either 8 or 8.10 (i haven't got the details to hand) so arrival around 7.30.

*Unfortunately Blue in Munich has had to drop out so we are just confirming his replacement and then Ill do the draw early next week.*

Click to expand...

wookie, Bogie Boy has transferred the money over for my place so please replace my name with his, thank you.



Fish said:



			Yeah I'm really sorry to hear this Richard, I was PM'd after I posted but now you've openly mentioned it I'm sure I speak for everyone in saying that your missus comes first and we all wish her all the very best and a speedy recovery.

Take care buddy, you know where I am :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			That's not good Richard, Hope the missus makes a swift recovery.
		
Click to expand...




Paperboy said:



			Richard all the best to Mrs BiM for a speedy recovery!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys, much appreciated by Mrs BiM & I.  

Fish, if I can't do the one day at Littlestone I'll let you know in good time & arrange a funds transfer.  I'd rather be there, especially as I owe you a penny & I know I'll never hear the end of it if I'm not there to pay up!     :cheers:


----------



## Bogie Boy (Feb 15, 2017)

Happy to be in, though in unpleasant circumstances. I'm off 15. Cheers


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 15, 2017)

BIM best wishes to Mrs Blue. Speedy recovery. I hope you make Littlestone so you, me and the Fish can gang up on Papas


----------



## richart (Feb 15, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			RSG & RCP at the moment mate; I'm still hoping to make Littlestone if I can get someone to babysit the Mrs.  She managed to fall down the stairs at work, resulting in a lot of damage including a missing front tooth and 4 fractures of her right arm above the elbow, including smashing the head off of the humerus, so she will need it pinned & plated if not a new shoulder joint.  Obviously can't be left overnight but I might manage a day trip if I can find a carer.  With my knee I can't drive there & back 3 times at the moment, and that misses out on the most important bit which is ripping the proverbial out of your mates in the evening.  I was going to PM everyone affected later but since wookie has put this up I might as well answer it here.

I've got a brand new set of MP-25's sitting here shining at me, and 3 days of links golf lined up.  Gutted doesn't come close at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry to hear this Richard. Give Mrs BiM my best wishes.

At least you get out of playing with me at Cinque Ports.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			BIM best wishes to Mrs Blue. Speedy recovery. I hope you make Littlestone so you, me and the Fish can gang up on Papas
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Sorry to hear this Richard. Give Mrs BiM my best wishes.

At least you get out of playing with me at Cinque Ports.

Click to expand...

Thanks guys.  I was looking forward to seeing you again Richard, I'd got you some extra strong hairspray for those light sea breezes.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 15, 2017)

richart said:



			Sorry to hear this Richard. Give Mrs BiM my best wishes.

At least you get out of playing with me at Cinque Ports.

Click to expand...

Now I have the pleasure&#129315;&#128077;&#128076;


----------



## PieMan (Feb 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Rich - wishing Mrs Blue a speedy recovery.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			RSG & RCP at the moment mate; I'm still hoping to make Littlestone if I can get someone to babysit the Mrs.  She managed to fall down the stairs at work, resulting in a lot of damage including a missing front tooth and 4 fractures of her right arm above the elbow, including smashing the head off of the humerus, so she will need it pinned & plated if not a new shoulder joint.  Obviously can't be left overnight but I might manage a day trip if I can find a carer.  With my knee I can't drive there & back 3 times at the moment, and that misses out on the most important bit which is ripping the proverbial out of your mates in the evening.  I was going to PM everyone affected later but since wookie has put this up I might as well answer it here.

I've got a brand new set of MP-25's sitting here shining at me, and 3 days of links golf lined up.  Gutted doesn't come close at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your good lady, hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Sorry to hear that Rich - wishing Mrs Blue a speedy recovery.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind wishes Paul, have a great time and give my regards to The Grove's publicity officer


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry to hear about your good lady, hope she gets well soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul, much appreciated.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Sounds a terrible fall mate, here's hoping for a speedy recovery!

At least there'll be 1 less Chelsea fan there, every cloud an all that... &#128521;


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Sounds a terrible fall mate, here's hoping for a speedy recovery!

At least there'll be 1 less Chelsea fan there, every cloud an all that... &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

I hear it's a long walk home with a limp and no thumbs to stick out....


:smirk:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Sounds a terrible fall mate, here's hoping for a speedy recovery!

At least there'll be 1 less Chelsea fan there, every cloud an all that... &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind wishes, she says that as she's a Chelsea fan too she'll slap you when her arm's better :angry:


----------



## Trojan615 (Feb 20, 2017)

I see Rsg has just been given the open for 2020....


----------



## chrisd (Feb 20, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			I see Rsg has just been given the open for 2020....
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully you'll have just finished your round when Rory's ready to tee off then. :smirk:


----------



## wookie (Feb 21, 2017)

OK guys heres the draw.  It was done at random after allowing for the time slots some requested and putting +1s with their hosts.  Ive cross referenced it with the other draws, moved a couple of people around and think Ive managed to make sure no-ones in the same groupings as previous days.

800	wookie
	richart
	mikejohnchapman
	pnwokingham

810	pieman
	snelly
	hooker
	liverpool phil

820	boxman
	boxman +1
	sam85
	badger

830	dave mc1
	liverbirdie
	blundell 
	swingalot

840	darren williams
	darren williams +1
	paperboy
	fish

850	chris 3081
	chris 3081 +1
	twinman
	murphthemog

900	mervswerve
	backwoodsman
	lee nixon
	radbourne2010

910	dando
	papas1892
	chrisd
	bogieboy

920	oddsocks
	tony tk
	anotherdouble
	trojan615

On arrival if you wish you can put suits etc in the changing rooms which are to your right after the entrance porch.  We will meet in the bar which is straight down the corridor from the from door where bacon rolls will be available from 715.  (Dont go and sit down for a full English with the other society as MendieGK did last year). 

Suggest that we have Â£5 each in the pot with prizes for 1st (Â£70), 2nd (Â£40), 3rd (Â£20) and a blind pair (Â£25 each).  Mikejohnchampman has kindly agreed to do the scoring on his laptop.

Any questions just let me know.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 21, 2017)

Love that I still got a mention &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 21, 2017)

Cheers Simon - top man.

Looking forward to playing 3 soft southern links with a few of youse nursing shandy hangovers.........


----------



## wookie (Feb 21, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Love that I still got a mention &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Had to be done &#128514;


----------



## Snelly (Feb 21, 2017)

I need to book a hotel for Monday - is there a summary of logistics anywhere? 

Anyone staying in Ramsgate?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2017)

Snelly said:



			I need to book a hotel for Monday - is there a summary of logistics anywhere? 

Anyone staying in Ramsgate?
		
Click to expand...

I think most are staying in Deal - either at the Clarendon , the Royal Hotel or the Kings Head 

Me and Rich are staying here 

https://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/th...atching_block_id=53508_91824964_0_1_0;m_occ=2


----------



## Snelly (Feb 21, 2017)

Booked the same. 

And am looking forward to both meeting and playing 18 holes with you Phil. 





Liverpoolphil said:



			I think most are staying in Deal - either at the Clarendon , the Royal Hotel or the Kings Head 

Me and Rich are staying here 

https://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/th...atching_block_id=53508_91824964_0_1_0;m_occ=2

Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2017)

Snelly said:



			Booked the same. 

And am looking forward to both meeting and playing 18 holes with you Phil.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it also - not sure what time you are getting there but we will more than likely be in the Kings Head Monday night for a few lemonades


----------



## Snelly (Feb 21, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looking forward to it also - not sure what time you are getting there but we will more than likely be in the Kings Head Monday night for a few lemonades 

Click to expand...

I am working in Cambridge until relatively late on Monday then driving down which I think will be a good couple of hours.  If I am there before 7pm, I will be surprised. Nearer 8pm I would think.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 21, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looking forward to it also - not sure what time you are getting there but we will more than likely be in the Kings Head Monday night for a few lemonades 

Click to expand...

We need to sort a boozer that will have the match on - any ideas?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			We need to sort a boozer that will have the match on - any ideas?
		
Click to expand...

I think the King's Head has Sky mate, I seem to remember football being on last year.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 21, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			We need to sort a boozer that will have the match on - any ideas?
		
Click to expand...

Kings heads have sky according to the Sky website


----------



## PieMan (Feb 21, 2017)

8.10? I'll still be well and truly plastered at that time!

Like last year looking forward to missing my tee-time and going out at a more sensible time!! &#128515;&#128515;

Besides the LP/Snelly love-in is making me vomit! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Besides the LP/Snelly love-in is making me vomit! &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

 Even money they are not talking after playing together.

I suppose my group could have been worse:mmm:, and no you are not being let through whilst we look for Slashers balls.:ears:


----------



## Snelly (Feb 21, 2017)

richart said:



			Even money they are not talking after playing together.

Click to expand...

Highly unlikely.  That said, I hope he talks less than he types.


----------



## Snelly (Feb 21, 2017)

richart said:



			I suppose my group could have been worse:mmm:, and no you are not being let through whilst we look for Slashers balls.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

If we are not looking like we will be round in less than 3 hours then you can expect my drives over your heads before the 15th.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 21, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			I think the King's Head has Sky mate, I seem to remember football being on last year.
		
Click to expand...

Cant have been a Chelsea game, then.:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2017)

Snelly said:



			I need to book a hotel for Monday - is there a summary of logistics anywhere? 

Anyone staying in Ramsgate?
		
Click to expand...

Ask Richard (BIM) what he's done with his room as he booked the Kings Head from Sunday for 2 nights the same as me.


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2017)

Snelly said:



			Highly unlikely.  That said, I hope he talks less than he types.
		
Click to expand...

Massive difference, he doesn't Google whilst maintaining eye contact &#128514;&#128514;

&#128521;


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2017)

Snelly said:



			If we are not looking like we will be round in less than 3 hours then you can expect my drives over your heads before the 15th. 

Click to expand...

Just fire them down the fairway you won't hit anyone &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Snelly (Feb 21, 2017)

Fish said:



			Just fire them down the fairway you won't hit anyone &#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Cant have been a Chelsea game, then.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

It was Shrewsbury Vs Man Utd but can't remember if it was on Sky or not as I was in drinking mode &#127866;&#127867;&#127863;&#129347;&#127865;


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2017)

Fish said:



			It was Shrewsbury Vs Man Utd but can't remember if it was on Sky or not as I was in drinking mode &#127866;&#127867;&#127863;&#129347;&#127865;
		
Click to expand...

If it was Man U last year it probably was a Survival Special on BBC


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2017)

chrisd said:



			If it was Man U last year it probably was a Survival Special on BBC
		
Click to expand...

 It was a rubbish game, but fortunately I got back in time on the Tuesday to see us smash Rotherham 1-0.

Hopefully I will not get locked out of the hotel this year.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2017)

Fish said:



			Ask Richard (BIM) what he's done with his room as he booked the Kings Head from Sunday for 2 nights the same as me.
		
Click to expand...

Tried to get that for Bogie Boy but it had already gone within 24 hours.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2017)

PieMan said:



			8.10? I'll still be well and truly plastered at that time!

Like last year looking forward to missing my tee-time and going out at a more sensible time!! &#128515;&#128515;

Besides the LP/Snelly love-in is making me vomit! &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...



You were still plastered at the later time last year as well 

But nowhere near as plastered as Phil the year before at RCP&#129314;&#129314;


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm travelling best part of a 1000 mile round trip and get stuck with PetethemouthHurst who only lives down the road. How's that work? 

haha only messing, cudda been worse, Stu C was supposed to be coming before he bailed...


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:





You were still plastered at the later time last year as well
		
Click to expand...

He's a lightweight &#128540;&#127863;&#127867;&#129347;&#127865;


----------



## PieMan (Feb 21, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:





You were still plastered at the later time last year as well 

But nowhere near as plastered as Phil the year before at RCP&#129314;&#129314;
		
Click to expand...

True!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## PieMan (Feb 21, 2017)

Fish said:



			He's a lightweight &#128540;&#127863;&#127867;&#129347;&#127865;
		
Click to expand...

NOT drinking Rioja this year after beer!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 21, 2017)

PieMan said:



			NOT drinking Rioja this year after beer!! &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, you are!


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2017)

PieMan said:



			NOT drinking Rioja this year after beer!! &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

A nice little Chianti instead then &#127863;&#127863;&#127863;&#128540;


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2017)

Fish said:



			A nice little Chianti instead then &#127863;&#127863;&#127863;&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

No! He's just going to drink it BEFORE the beer!


----------



## PieMan (Feb 21, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Yeah, you are!
		
Click to expand...

&#129300;...........Probably &#128542;&#128543;


----------



## PieMan (Feb 21, 2017)

Fish said:



			A nice little Chianti instead then &#127863;&#127863;&#127863;&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

&#128515;&#128515;&#128077;


----------



## PieMan (Feb 21, 2017)

chrisd said:



			No! He's just going to drink it BEFORE the beer!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not THAT stupid........!!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 21, 2017)

Whats this malarkey about a Â£7 toll?


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Whats this malarkey about a Â£7 toll?
		
Click to expand...

I never stopped at it last year, some old geezer in a hut waved at me and so I just waved back ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Whats this malarkey about a Â£7 toll?
		
Click to expand...

Mate if you're dossing in Princes I don't think it applies as it's the only way in & out, check with them.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 22, 2017)

Residents of sandwich bay long ago commissions a road, its quite a handy shortcut so they added a toll so it wasn't congested as was for their benefit mainly. 

Pretty sure its only usually charged on exit, so should be fine going in.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2017)

You only pass by the toll if you come to RSG  via RCP, I If you come in via Sandwich you turn in to RSG just before the toll booth. It is only manned from 8am i believe. Thats what my brother told me yesterday as he popped  to RSG to buy a yardage book


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2017)

Scattered thunderstorms forecast currently with 15-25mph winds, hopefully that might change and blow over by Tuesday &#129300;


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2017)

chrisd said:



			popped  to RSG to buy a yardage book
		
Click to expand...

Doing a bit of swatting up are we &#129300;&#128540;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 22, 2017)

Great work! Can't wait. Hangover golf on an Open venue in Feb (just). What can go wrong...? 


wookie said:



			OK guys heres the draw.  It was done at random after allowing for the time slots some requested and putting +1s with their hosts.  Ive cross referenced it with the other draws, moved a couple of people around and think Ive managed to make sure no-ones in the same groupings as previous days.

800	wookie
	richart
	mikejohnchapman
	pnwokingham

810	pieman
	snelly
	hooker
	liverpool phil

820	boxman
	boxman +1
	sam85
	badger

830	dave mc1
	liverbirdie
	blundell 
	swingalot

840	darren williams
	darren williams +1
	paperboy
	fish

850	chris 3081
	chris 3081 +1
	twinman
	murphthemog

900	mervswerve
	backwoodsman
	lee nixon
	radbourne2010

910	dando
	papas1892
	chrisd
	bogieboy

920	oddsocks
	tony tk
	anotherdouble
	trojan615

On arrival if you wish you can put suits etc in the changing rooms which are to your right after the entrance porch.  We will meet in the bar which is straight down the corridor from the from door where bacon rolls will be available from 715.  (Dont go and sit down for a full English with the other society as MendieGK did last year). 

Suggest that we have Â£5 each in the pot with prizes for 1st (Â£70), 2nd (Â£40), 3rd (Â£20) and a blind pair (Â£25 each).  Mikejohnchampman has kindly agreed to do the scoring on his laptop.

Any questions just let me know.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 22, 2017)

So, 9:00 tee off. I can have a lie in  

Looking forward to meeting my three (and the rest of you l suppose ...)


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			Doing a bit of swatting up are we &#129300;&#128540;&#127948;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

He only looks at the pictures! 

I'll  never know if it works, Simon's stuck him with some oter unfortunates  - lucky im not his carer!


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			I never stopped at it last year, some old geezer in a hut waved at me and so I just waved back &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Maybe just the shock of seeing someone in a robin reliant?


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			Maybe just the shock of seeing someone in a robin reliant?
		
Click to expand...

I'll bring my Bond Bug down this time then &#128540;

#3WheelersRule


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2017)

Might go the driving range tomorrow night, practice the "stinger" right into Doris's face.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'll bring my Bond Bug down this time then &#128540;

#3WheelersRule
		
Click to expand...

It'd be like a golfing remake of Delboy turning up at the country shoot with his sawn off shotgun!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 23, 2017)

Traditional last minute Full English, couple of chips & putts and we're good to go. Look forward to meeting you on next week 



backwoodsman said:



			So, 9:00 tee off. I can have a lie in  

Looking forward to meeting my three (and the rest of you l suppose ...)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hooker (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks Simon, looks like I have been put in the prestige group! 

Playing with 3 guys with a combined handicap which is still lower than mine, will be a pleasure to watch some pure ball striking and arrowing drives while I hack it around.

Golfing heaven just became golfing nirvana.

Looking forward to it gents.


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2017)

Hooker said:



			Thanks Simon, looks like I have been put in the prestige group! 

Playing with 3 guys with a combined handicap which is still lower than mine, *will be a pleasure to watch some pure ball striking and arrowing drives* while I hack it around.

Golfing heaven just became golfing nirvana.

Looking forward to it gents.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't build your hopes up :rofl:


----------



## PieMan (Feb 23, 2017)

Hooker said:



			Thanks Simon, looks like I have been put in the prestige group! 

Playing with 3 guys with a combined handicap which is still lower than mine, will be a pleasure to watch some pure ball striking and arrowing drives while I hack it around.

Golfing heaven just became golfing nirvana.

Looking forward to it gents.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry mate - I'll have been up late being led astray by Fish, Blundell and Murph (LP would have departed early to warm-up his and Richart's bed) so I'll just walk round with you and we'll have a nice chat whilst Snelly and LP show us how it's done! :thup:


----------



## Hooker (Feb 23, 2017)

I am staying in the Kings Head, if thats the meeting point for the astray leading. So I am looking forward to that too:thup:

Although Fish didnt come across as being that wild and came across like an angel when I briefly met him at the Berkshire.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2017)

Hooker said:



			I am staying in the Kings Head, if thats the meeting point for the astray leading. So I am looking forward to that too:thup:

Although *Fish didnt come across as being that wild and came across like an angel* when I briefly met him at the Berkshire. 

Click to expand...

Can I have a pint of whatever you were on please Charlie? :rofl:


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 23, 2017)

Hooker said:



			I am staying in the Kings Head, if thats the meeting point for the astray leading. So I am looking forward to that too:thup:

Although Fish didnt come across as being that wild and came across like an angel when I briefly met him at the Berkshire. 

Click to expand...

Fish will start off too quickly, then taper off just like his golf


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2017)

He who laughs last, laughs best....:smirk:


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 23, 2017)

Fish said:



			He who laughs last, laughs best....:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Surely he who laughs last did not get the joke.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2017)

Fish said:



			He who laughs last, laughs best....:smirk:
		
Click to expand...




murphthemog said:



			Surely he who laughs last did not get the joke.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with murph on this.


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm with murph on this. 

Click to expand...

 He who laughs last, laughs best 

definition. 

You may laugh now, thinking you have won, but you may not prevail in the end &#129300;&#128540;

Anyway, I'm an angel and not wild &#128521; I wonder if Charlie will put it in writing for me, I need a new character reference for my next appearance &#128563;


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 23, 2017)

Fish said:



			He who laughs last, laughs best....:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

TBH Robin if I can hit a golf ball straight I'll be happy. Not played since October so anything can and probably will happen &#128514;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2017)

Fish said:



			I never stopped at it last year, some old geezer in a hut waved at me and so I just waved back &#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

That was a mirror, mate. :whoo:



Blue in Munich said:



			Mate if you're dossing in Princes I don't think it applies as it's the only way in & out, check with them.
		
Click to expand...

I paid the final balance to Princes today, and yes he confirmed if we are staying/playing Princes, it doesnt apply.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2017)

Any tips for travelling from the north on Sunday?

A lad in work travelled to and back from Kent during the week and said that the Dartford tunnel and "round the top" of the M25 was full of roadworks, so I'm thinking of M6 / M40 / M25 around the Reading side then under London?

Im sure that there must be some Mancs from the north going to Wembley, so will also be a factor. 

Recommendations? We're setting off at 6.30 from Liverpool, due for a knock at Princes for 12.30.

Same for the way back on the Tuesday.


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Any tips for travelling from the north on Sunday?

A lad in work travelled to and back from Kent during the week and said that the Dartford tunnel and "round the top" of the M25 was full of roadworks, so I'm thinking of M6 / M40 / M25 around the Reading side then under London?

Im sure that there must be some Mancs from the north going to Wembley, so will also be a factor. 

Recommendations? We're setting off at 6.30 from Liverpool, due for a knock at Princes for 12.30.

Same for the way back on the Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

I never use the top of the M25, I'll be coming down the M40, M25, M20,  The M40 is a great road and even on weekdays and daft times the only stretch that gets slow is the M25 around Heathrow/M4 and sometimes around the A3/M3 junctions, but by comparison it's still loads better than the M1/M25 route which has miles of speed restrictions still through Catford Interchange and Northamptonshire plus no Toll charge.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Im sure that there must be some Mancs from the north going to Wembley, so will also be a factor
		
Click to expand...

Only a couple of car loads. Train links up from Surrey and the other Home Counties into London and then up to Wembley are pretty good!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2017)

Fish said:



			I never use the top of the M25, I'll be coming down the M40, M25, M20,  The M40 is a great road and even on weekdays and daft times the only stretch that gets slow is the M25 around Heathrow/M4 and sometimes around the A3/M3 junctions, but by comparison it's still loads better than the M1/M25 route which has miles of speed restrictions still through Catford Interchange and Northamptonshire plus no Toll charge.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Robin, will go for that option.:thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 24, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Any tips for travelling from the north on Sunday?

A lad in work travelled to and back from Kent during the week and said that the Dartford tunnel and "round the top" of the M25 was full of roadworks, so I'm thinking of M6 / M40 / M25 around the Reading side then under London?

Im sure that there must be some Mancs from the north going to Wembley, so will also be a factor. 

Recommendations? We're setting off at 6.30 from Liverpool, due for a knock at Princes for 12.30.

Same for the way back on the Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

Going back you need to avoid the Dartford tunnel at pretty much all costs. Much better going back up via the M20,M26,M25 West bound etc.

As for the Mancs coming down to Wembley, that lot will probably hitch a ride, so no need to worry about them. (and yes I am still bitter from the 2 cup finals they have beaten us at!)


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			Going back you need to avoid the Dartford tunnel at pretty much all costs. Much better going back up via the M20,M26,M25 West bound etc.

As for the Mancs coming down to Wembley, that lot will probably hitch a ride, so no need to worry about them. (and yes I am still bitter from the 2 cup finals they have beaten us at!)
		
Click to expand...

We beat them 3 -3 in the1991 final, i know cos i was there!


----------



## Trojan615 (Feb 24, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Any tips for travelling from the north on Sunday?

A lad in work travelled to and back from Kent during the week and said that the Dartford tunnel and "round the top" of the M25 was full of roadworks, so I'm thinking of M6 / M40 / M25 around the Reading side then under London?

Im sure that there must be some Mancs from the north going to Wembley, so will also be a factor. 

Recommendations? We're setting off at 6.30 from Liverpool, due for a knock at Princes for 12.30.

Same for the way back on the Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

I came a1 round past Heathrow m25 m26 yesterday due to the wind... planning on heading back via the crossing counterclockwise ..

I will update with the best route


----------



## DRW (Feb 24, 2017)

Am due to stay over with my playing partner, but still don't know what time I will be arriving, may well be late so will miss out on lemonade and fizzy pop.

Cracking draw, playing with Fish/paperboy, should make for an entertaining round and take my mind off things, cant wait to see Fishs famous baby draw:thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 24, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			cant wait to see Fishs famous baby draw:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Was proudly telling me at Cleveland that he can draw it with Charcoal, Crayons or Felt Tips now.

Won't spoil the surprise and tell you what 'it' is though


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Cracking draw, playing with Fish/paperboy, should make for an entertaining round and take my mind off things, cant wait to see Fishs famous baby draw:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Hasn't it grown up now to a hook.:mmm:


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 25, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Any tips for travelling from the north on Sunday?

A lad in work travelled to and back from Kent during the week and said that the Dartford tunnel and "round the top" of the M25 was full of roadworks, so I'm thinking of M6 / M40 / M25 around the Reading side then under London?

Im sure that there must be some Mancs from the north going to Wembley, so will also be a factor. 

Recommendations? We're setting off at 6.30 from Liverpool, due for a knock at Princes for 12.30.

Same for the way back on the Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

It's worth looking at M6/A14/M11/M25/M2 . Doesn't look it on the map, but its pretty much the exact same distance as doing the M40 & M25 under London. The A14 section is all dual carriageway. Ok, it involves the Dartford crossing, but to be honest, you take pot luck anywhere on the M25 these days. Shortest route is M6/M1 etc but I'd not go near the south section of the  M1 out of choice.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			I never use the top of the M25, I'll be coming down the M40, M25, M20,  The M40 is a great road and even on weekdays and daft times the only stretch that gets slow is the M25 around Heathrow/M4 and sometimes around the A3/M3 junctions, but by comparison it's still loads better than the M1/M25 route which has miles of speed restrictions still through Catford Interchange and Northamptonshire plus no Toll charge.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget to go m25, m26, m20, you'll cut 15-20 mins off.


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			Don't forget to go m25, m26, m20, you'll cut 15-20 mins off.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know, I've been this route a few times now for business also, cheers &#128077;


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 25, 2017)

I'll end up dropping on the 25 and j6, straight onto the 26 and gone!


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			I'll end up dropping on the 25 and j6, straight onto the 26 and gone!
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a quick pitstop at Clacket, I used to stop there every morning when I was doing some work near Orpington.


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2017)

Lightest of the wind at only 16mph and gusts of 26mph, we could just miss the light showers forecast which are from lunchtime &#129310;


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'll have a quick pitstop at Clacket, I used to stop there every morning when I was doing some work near Orpington.
		
Click to expand...

Cobham services is far better these days! So much more choice of fast food!


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			Cobham services is far better these days! So much more choice of fast food!
		
Click to expand...

It is, I stop there at times when driving northbound but on this occasion I want to get as far round as possible and Clacket is the last services before I come off the 25.


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2017)

Glad we are teeing off early, as forecast is for gusts of over 60mph around 18.00. Sunny and gusts of only 30mph around 9.00. We should be getting the full links experience. Highsided vehicles and Wookie take care.


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 28, 2017)

There you go ChrisD, that is the way to run a forum meet on a links course, book the weather way in advance like Wookie must have done 

From RCP on Monday when on more than one occasion I was questioning why I bothered playing golf at all, especially as we stood on the raised 11th tee and the hail was beating a drum n bass tune on my nut, while my Footjoy waterproofs were telling me they had given up and raised the white flag. Compare that to today at RSG when we were truly blessed with fantastic weather on a fantastic golf course. My love for the game has returned as I sit here nursing a large glass of red thinking about the high points rather than the low's of the last few days. 

Also, fair play to the North West boys (Liverbirdie & DaveMC1)  who I played with today. They took the money off of me and Blundell and their 33pts and 36pts also took 1st and 2nd place overall for the day so whoever said Liverpool would not win something this season was wrong. :whoo:

In summary, great golf courses and great company.


----------



## Snelly (Feb 28, 2017)

Well organised Simon. 

A great course, superb lunch and wonderful clubhouse.   Royal St Georges really is top notch.  As good as almost any links course I have played in fact.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 28, 2017)

Sitting on the sofa totally knackered after 1 brutal day and 1 glorious day of golf but adding up to 2 fantastic days away in great company.

Huge thanks as always to Chrisd and Wookie for arranging - the Kent meet is one I always look forward to.

Also thanks to all my playing partners over the 2 days - thoroughly enjoyed your company. And that also goes to those sharing a few post-round tipples in the King's Head after the absolute battering we took from the elements at RCP.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 28, 2017)

Wow. What a course. Best I ave played. Thanks Simon for a great day. Thanks to my playing partners today of Paul Barry and Tony. Very enjoyable round gents. The company matched the weather, glorious, see you all soon I hope


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 28, 2017)

Back from this trip, came a bit early for me as just back from injury. 

Thanks to Chris and Simon for the organisation of the two days. Thanks to everyone who put up with my drunken ramblings on Sunday evening as well &#128514;

Thanks, to Darren, Paul and Robin for there company. My golf in two words, pretty bad. Unfortunately my body wouldn't cooperate today.

Great day though on a great course, God was also very good. Will come back next year if fit and have a golf game &#128514;


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 28, 2017)

I can only echo what has already been said, hats off and many thanks to all the organisers for their efforts in putting this threedat trip together - BIM, chris and the surrogate son and of course last but not least Wookie. 

A very enjoyable weekend and it was great to catch up with some old faces and meet some new ones.  Many thanks to my playing partners this weekend, as some may have noticed I've kinda fallen out of love with the game of late but the past three days have reminded me exactly why we need to love this game.  Thanks for great company all weekend guys :cheers:


----------



## Badger (Feb 28, 2017)

Added thanks to Richard, Chris and Simon for their efforts in arranging a great three days. 

Weather was brutal at times and think yesterday at RCP was toughest conditions I've faced on the course, hats off to those who managed what would have been decent scores in good conditions. 

We were rewarded though with a perfect day at the superb RSG, have walked it during the Open but to do it with clubs in hand was special. Even a missed three foot par putt on the last (and the four footer coming back) only annoyed me until I saw the carvary.

Great to put lots more names to faces, thanks to my playing partners over the three days and also the Kings Head Crew.


----------



## Trojan615 (Feb 28, 2017)

Great days.. thanks to the organisers and playing partners this week. Also to Mike for sorting out the scores... made everything a lot simpler...

Considering its Feb, royal cinque and St. George's showed their pedigree..


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 28, 2017)

Finally back To the comfort of my sofa!

Apparently mcdonalds and shopping was in order for the kids to compensate for the three days of neglect they've had to sufffer by my absence. 

Thank you to all who organised, and those who helped me through the first few days of hacking it about. The weather and style of links was a real eye opener. But after today, albeit in much more friendly conditions I managed a half decent knock. 

Will defo be taking advantage of these courses being on my doorstep during the summer (twilight). 

Looking forward to Sunningdale and witnessing some of the shenanigans that ensue in the evenings too. Unless people are contending of course 

congrats to Martin yesterday, was a pleasure to watch. 

Special mention to both fish and hooker who maintained some great scores over the three days (forum cuts to come I'm sure)!


----------



## Hooker (Feb 28, 2017)

Many thanks to evryone who did any organising scoring over the 3 days .

It was a wonderful 3 days of golf and unfortunately for everyone i seem to hit a bit of form on the meet. I went from being unable to hit a cows behind with a banjo on the saturday, suddenly I couldnt miss a fairway on the sunday.

I shall don a cape , sombrero and mask in future games so that I can be incognito.

I did feel slightly guilty winning the 3 day sweep seeing as I suggested it, but that has been offset with my lost waterproofs and the 7 inch crack on my windscreen which suddenly appeared halfway home. 

The part of the trip i enjoyed most was meeting everyone it was a much needed break.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 28, 2017)

Sorry to hear about windscreen mate


----------



## Badger (Feb 28, 2017)

If only you'd have known it was going to be an expensive trip you could have suggested Â£20 each in the sweep !


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 28, 2017)

What a course! My new number 1. Everything about the place oozes class (even to the fact of not selling me a putter head-cover cos it had the members badge on it!)

The course and conditions made it easy for me to rip it up :rofl:21 pts on the back 9 are hopefully a sign of what can be done

I really appreciate the efforts of all the organisers, helpers and pps at all the meets. A true success :thup:


----------



## Hooker (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks guys, I was already fearing for the safety of my kneecaps after the first 2 days. If it was Â£20, I would have been fearing for my life!

It was well worth it though, even down to the food we had best curry house followed by the best lunch I have had in a golf club.

RSG definitley a must play for anyone.


----------



## Badger (Feb 28, 2017)

As you had already left we spent your winnings at the bar, presume that was ok Dave ?


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Badger said:



			As you had already left we spent your winnings at the bar, presume that was ok Dave ?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't expect it any other way mate. No show, no doe &#128541;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2017)

Well safely arrived in Suffolk after a good 6 1/2 hours driving 

First Day - RCP

Don't think I have ever played in worst weather but have to agree with Pieman that in some weird way it was enjoyable. RCP welcome is second to none , I can chat away with the Pro and listen to his stories for ages. Was great to meet new faces in Papas - really nice guy who hopefully now has realised we aren't all bad in flesh we will see him on more Forum meets. Was also great to play with Boxman - Martin, well for the first 9 holes he was 2 under gross and at the same time I was calling him Jason ! Once I started calling him by his real name he played rubbish so Jason joined us again and a cracking finish gave him a superb 37 points - impressive play.

On to the nights social and once again into the Kings Head to talk about anything and everything - belief we have now sorted Brexit and Trump  

Today was RSG and was delighted to see the sun shining and the wind had dropped. The course was stunning as usual , greens in better condition than last year and the fairways getting tight. Hooker played some great golf and it won't be long until that HC comes down. Good to see Pieman back out on the course and still hitting it a mile. For me today I played with one of the best ball strikers I have played with in a meet - Snelly was just superb off the tee and from the fairway , some supreme drives of proper forum distance , shame the putter wasn't firing today as the scoring deserved to be better to reflect the ball striking - won't be long until the HC gets back down before 3 

And finally thanks to both Chris and Simon for sorting it all out for the 3rd year now - cracking couple of days


----------



## chrisd (Feb 28, 2017)

I just want to thank everyone for turning up and playing in appalling conditions at RCP, which clearly was the fault of that great wassock Wookie - he arranged RSG for today which meant that RCP had to be yesterday, but judging by the scores it was still too easy for some - personally it totally beat me up! 

Irrespective of Wookie's poor planning i enjoyed the company of my playing partners and watching Slasher birdie the first two holes at RCP was great fun and for those who i never got to chat to , they have offered a deal in recommence that i shall post up about in the next day or two. Anyway, everyone knows water is not free and i reckon Â£65 quids worth fell on me on Monday, good value if only i could have stored it!

As for today, isn't RSG just a wonderful place ? Just to play where I've watched live, the worlds best players, is just special, add a fantastic lunch and great company and Wookie's specially saved weather and WOW its just awesome  - thanks Simon you're a star!

Papas, Nando, and Bogie Boy were great company and didn't take the pee out of me at all - discerning gentlemen amongst a rabble! 

Anyway, thanks everyone and i hope Wookies up for another go!


----------



## chris3081 (Mar 1, 2017)

Thank you to everyone for making us feel so welcome on our first forum meet. Chrisd - thanks again for all the hard work.  

You are a talented bunch of golfers, but more importantly a good friendly bunch who don't mind taking the piss where necessary. 

The organisation was superb - it can't be easy but it does make for a fantastic experience for everyone who came. The courses were superb and even though the weather was horrific patience paid off with blue skies yesterday. Both are fantastic, but RSG is definitely in my top 3 of all time. 

I'm interested if you go back to RCP later in the summer - just make sure the forecast is for no wind and blue skies. Likewise if anyone is looking to play Tandridge in Surrey in the summer just let me know and we can arrange a game as my guest. 

Thanks for the laughs and the odd fantastic shot. See you at another meet soon.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 1, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			Thank you to everyone for making us feel so welcome on our first forum meet. Chrisd - thanks again for all the hard work.  

You are a talented bunch of golfers, but more importantly a good friendly bunch who don't mind taking the piss where necessary. 

The organisation was superb - it can't be easy but it does make for a fantastic experience for everyone who came. The courses were superb and even though the weather was horrific patience paid off with blue skies yesterday. Both are fantastic, but RSG is definitely in my top 3 of all time. 

I'm interested if you go back to RCP later in the summer - just make sure the forecast is for no wind and blue skies. Likewise if anyone is looking to play Tandridge in Surrey in the summer just let me know and we can arrange a game as my guest. 

Thanks for the laughs and the odd fantastic shot. See you at another meet soon.
		
Click to expand...

Tandridge in the summer mmmmmmmm it doesn't get better than that! Great to have you join us, first of many i hope!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 1, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Tandridge in the summer mmmmmmmm it doesn't get better than that! Great to have you join us, first of many i hope!
		
Click to expand...

If there's space for another then I'd like to join you.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 1, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			If there's space for another then I'd like to join you.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, full up already &#128514;


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 1, 2017)

I could def squeeze into a SMALL space if room


----------



## chris3081 (Mar 1, 2017)

Well its not a million miles from RCP - why don't we wait to see if we get another voucher for RCP and do day 1 at RCP day two at Tandridge?


----------



## chris3081 (Mar 1, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			Well its not a million miles from RCP - why don't we wait to see if we get another voucher for RCP and do day 1 at RCP day two at Tandridge?
		
Click to expand...

1hr 30mins in the car from RCP to Tandridge


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			Well its not a million miles from RCP - why don't we wait to see if we get another voucher for RCP and do day 1 at RCP day two at Tandridge?
		
Click to expand...

I smell a mini meet :thup:


----------



## DRW (Mar 1, 2017)

After a couple of very tough weeks personally, with my Dadpassing away last week, was not really in the right frame of mind for golf tbh.

However managed to get myself there, with my guest Paul and played with Fish and Paperboy. What three brilliant people to have a round of golf with, really enjoyed the company and thanks to all three for a greatday.:thup:

Thank goodness we had Fish, top guy, who had played the course before, as there were a number of blind shots, which meant on one occasion I played a great iron shot towards a green,only to find all my playing partners were walking to a different green, cost me a blob:rofl:

The course, clubhouse and setting was brilliant and the greens rolled so smoothly, love it all. Thought this would be a once only trip to RSG but may well look to go again in the future. The food was great and the banana toffee pie to finish with was the topping on the day. No one aspect was I disappointed with.

Managed to play okay and won third prize with 33 points(19 front nine, 14 back nine), going to take the family ten pin bowling with the winnings.

A big thanks to Wookie for organising the day and letting me attend, thank you.

Once again would like to say thank you for Robin, Simon and Paul for the great relaxing company all day.:cheers:


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2017)

Well I opened the curtains and could see a calm sea, at last, 1 of the organisers had got it right, and more importantly, with no disrespect to Littlestone or RCP, if you want 1 day out of the 3 to be the better drier day it has to be on Royal St George's day, well done Simon (Wookie) :clap:

A quick breakfast due to an earlier tee time and a quick drive to RSG, again the barriers weren't down on the Toll so it was head down and straight through them both :smirk:

As soon as you arrive at RSG it just oozes class, I put my things in the changing room and went through to meet some old faces and again some new forumites on their first meet and some just on their first day of the 3 day meet on the Kent coast.

I was paired up with Darren Williams and his guest Paul along with Simon (Paperboy), again some new blood to play with, being Darren, but I had seen him at Woburn and Cooden. 

We met up on the practice putting ground and headed for the 1st tee.










Simon was apprehensive with only his first round in 5 months the day before but he nailed his first drive, in fact we all drove really well and for the first time in the 3 days I fired mine up the middle of the fairway.

Playing with 3 people who hadn't played RSG before had me advising the best line off the tee and describing the hole a little, I had bought a new strokesaver and I was remembering the holes as I reached them from the year before.

My front 9 was very indifferent, I started well off the tee and then started cutting everything, the first big slice coming on the elevated 5th tee, the worse place to go right into the hilly grass, apparently a few groups heard me tell myself off  but we found my ball and I thought I'd scrambled 2 points but it was only a par 5 in the bogey column, stupid card!! 

I was scrambling for my life and although I thought my game was poor I was actually scoring well, again due to my putting and reading the pace and line of the greens. Just the 2 par's as I stood on the 9th with 16 points but just like last year I blobbed that bloody hole :angry: Darren turned with an impressive 19 points and I just knew that bloody 9th was going to cost me!

I had a quiet word with myself as we walked to the 10th, settled myself and struck a decent drive up the fairway, another 4w up the hill to the front of the green ensured a par and I thought I could turn this card around.  A series of nett pars followed but I was still struggling badly off the tee and I found myself fighting the driver all the way around, no baby draws on show today, what a difference a day can make, but why? 

Simon had to retire injured just after the turn, he attempted to play another hole but was in too much discomfort and the right decision to walk the rest of the round was the right one. To be fair he was striking the ball really well on the front and then his body gave up 

Paul was great fun, I've never seen anyone find so many bunkers, the greenkeepers can have a day off on Wednesday morning :rofl:

Blobs on 14 & 16 killed what I had worked hard to scramble back, I then thought I was playing the 17th as a par 5 but that was in the bogey column, it was really only a par 4, I'd done this earlier so should have know better  

Daren decided to go for the wrong green with his second shot on the 15th I think, you can see the 12th & 15th flags in the distance and it wasn't obvious which to go for, Paul warned me just as I was about to do the same but Darren had already pulled the trigger 

I don't think I was on the fairway on the 18th but I came off with a par, my drive went right as it had been for 70% of the round, a wild 4w put me further to the right nearly taking out a walker with his dogs, but a great wedge into the green and my hot putter drained the single putt for 3 points :whoo:  

Fairways are so overrated :smirk: 

31 points in what was a constant battle with my driver, it could have been so much better if I'd have driven like the last 2 days 

Great showers in the changing room and then all dolled up for the anticipated RSG meal.

The seafood starter is always amazing..




After a grueling round I needed a decent starter 




The carvery has a great choice of quality meats and a pie and something for the veggies along with excellent veg & roasties.










I didn't want to go overboard with such a long drive home, a full belly makes me tired and after 3 days of golf I was pretty much flagged out as it was.




The sweets were all laid out just in front of my table.










I went for the Lemon Cheesecake.




A quality golf course with a quality clubhouse with excellent food and service, and my beer in a pewter tankard :cheers:




What's not to like..

Thanks to my playing partners Darren who came in 3rd with 33 points, Paul & Simon along with Wookie for another well organised meet :thup:

Congratulations also to Charlie (Hooker) on winning the accumulative over the 3-days beating me back to 2nd, his 36-32-32 against my 28-35-31 was some great consistent shooting over the 3-days, I think we need to run our own handicap book 

Have we got the dates for next year yet


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2017)

As the RSG thread seems the most popular, I'm putting this 'Name & Shame' picture on here 

This individual was spotted on the practice putting green with alignment sticks on a forum meet  whilst the rest of were supping beer before going out :cheers:

The next thing we'll see is hundreds of discs around the place


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2017)

Fish said:



			As the RSG thread seems the most popular, I'm putting this 'Name & Shame' picture on here 

This individual was spotted on the practice putting green with alignment sticks on a forum meet  whilst the rest of were supping beer before going out :cheers:

The next thing we'll see is hundreds of discs around the place 
	View attachment 22085


View attachment 22086

Click to expand...

That has to be a fine.

I got told off for practicing my three putts.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 1, 2017)

What a couple of days in Kent! Travelled down on Monday morning bright-eyed & bushy tailed to be met with 10 mile traffic jam on M11 (I know, my fault for living in the middle of no-where). Eventually got to RCP 40 mins before my tee-time. After parking in a field I managed to get my clubs, shoes, etc. out of the boot just in time for the rain to begin. The clubhouse was fantastic & just exactly as you imagined a 'Royal' club should look like. 

*Royal Cinque Ports:*
After layering-up with Galvin Green apparel I headed for the sanctuary of the Pro-Shop awning sheltering from 40mph+ wind & horizontal rain. My playing partners Chris3081, Mike Friend & Davemc where a pleasure to play with during the day. The rain even relented on the outward 7-8 holes allowing some decent scoring to be had & a couple of rare birdies (one of which on the 1st Par 5 netted me my first 'Spanish' for a while). All was to change as predicted as we stood on the 9th tee looking at Armageddon arriving fro the left behind the clubhouse. 20 minutes later the Galvin Greens were letting moisture & we'd lost all feeling in our hands. Even the sausage baps & tea in the Halfway Hut couldn't revive us & it was a struggle to keep going until the rain relented on 15th. Regardless the Craic was had & thoroughly enjoyed. 

After our dinner the lovely Secretary overheard me talking about my sodden Galvin Greens, socks, hat, etc. & offered to put them in their industrial Tumble-dryer if I had time. Once dry (& after a couple of post dinner G&T's) she asked if I'd be back later in the year to use their half-price offer for Golf Society guests. I said definitely & hopefully will not be needing the use of her tumble-dryer in the summer. Already working on dates & venues for a return trip in the warmer months ahead.

Well done to Chris for all his hard work arranging the day & hope you enjoyed Rod Stewart later that evening. Some pics of the day https://youtu.be/fCL65L_cWc0 

The evening in King's Head pub was on a Par with the day. Great company, good banter, decent food & getting very wet (this time from the inside via bar) :cheers: Thought it must be time to retire after noting Fish had departed to bed, before checking my watch to see it was only 9.30! Glad I stayed another hour so while we sorted out Brexit, Trump, Slow Pay, Aim Point & Membership Fees not to mention how we were going to get Hooker's Galvin Greens (I'm being sponsored) back from RCP.

*Royal St. George's:*
Awoke to blue(ish) skies, a millpond on the North Sea & the smell of bacon & eggs in the pub. Breakfast was superb & they catered for us in great manner knowing we were off to play golf at RSG. 

Without wishing to repeat the theme, we were made to park in a field again for some strange reason. However this time there was no rain & barely a zephyr of wind to be had transferring our gear to the sumptuous & welcoming changing room. All the old scorecards, prints & stories on the walls really whetted the taste buds for the challenge ahead. 

After meeting my playing partners mervswerve, backwoodsman & lee Nixon on the 1st we were lucky enough to have a conversation with the head green-keeper who seemed genuinely interested in our outing & explained a little of what him & his staff were trying to do to the course & greens. It gave us a great insight as to the conditioning of the course as we attempted to play it during our round. The banter was good all the way round & it's worth noting that Lee plays like a Cat 1 golfer 30% of the time with some ridiculous recovery & approach shots. It was a pleasure to watch. Found out Merv's club Newark was twinned with my new club Gog Magog so we shall be sorting a home & away fixture very soon. 

As for the course. Some of the topography & dunes on the way out were a natural reminder of the trip to Trump last year, absolutely stunning. Despite some of the blind shots required the course was surprisingly playable, albeit off the yellow/forward tees. Looking back at the Championship tees off some of the holes, especially the 4th just shows you how good these top players are to negotiate it in under par 70 over 7,200 yards long. 
The conditioning was exceptional for the time of year & the greens were a thing of beauty wrapped up in devil's clothing. They were quicker than they appeared & very subtle in design with hogbacks everywhere, hence my 39 putts! 

I'd have to rate it just behind Carnoustie in my order of merit & it's great to think The Open will be back here in 2020 after having seen Darren Clarke raise the Claret Jug here only 6 years ago. With that in mind I thought the Stroke-Saver was a font of knowledge & made the paying of the holes very enjoyable knowing where to go & what had happened in various Open or Amateur Championships down the years.

Again a big thank you to Wookie for arranging the day & the weather along with Chris & his Lenovo laptop for getting all the scores collated in good fashion. The 3-course Carvery was a thing of beauty in a wonderful setting. A montage of the day can be see by clicking the link https://youtu.be/yCVP_E1Y0TE 
Congratulations to Hooker (who I had a good chat with on Mon evening) on your fine shooting. Great darts mate. Hope the prize-money goes towards a new pair of Galvin Green trousers (sponsors commitment sorted)  

To those of you who endured Littlestone on Sunday my thoughts go out to you & well done for coming back for some more afterwards at RCP & RSG. 

Look forward to meeting up with Forum friends old & new throughout the coming year. Happy golfing...:swing:


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2017)

Another great couple of days golf in Kent. Big thanks to the old boy for sorting out RCP which is always a pleasure to play. Definitely up for a return in the summer if you guarantee better weather Chris. Hard to be worse.

Another big thanks to Simon for sorting out RSG and getting the weather right. Big :thup: for putting us out first so we got millionaires golf. Didn't see the group behind after the 6th. Were they very slow ?

Finally thanks to Mike for doing all the scoring. Apologies for not handing in a card at RCP, but after trying to complete two cards that turned to mush, I gave up. To be fair it wasn't hard keeping Another Doubles score on the back nine. Mike did get his own back by losing four of my points at RSG, and calling me Rupert. He also called Simon, Chris, so perhaps it was not personal, but an age thing.

I did seem to get the rough end of the draw playing with known knobs. I exclude Mike from this group. :cheers: Chris, Paul, Phil, Paul, Simon, Mike really enjoyed your company. I knew Slasher would not mention my putting woes to anyone. 44 putts round RSG, after hitting 10 greens in regulation. 

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 1, 2017)

I think there's an echo in here - great day at RSG. Given it was only the end of Feb, couldn't really have asked for better course or conditions.

Thank you Mark, Merve & Lee for putting up with me for the duration. Couldn't help but smile a little as they recounted tales of RCP the day before - while all the time thinking "well at least I picked the right day".  Nice to see that Mark captured the full glory of my trousers in his photo montage. 

I enjoyed it more than last year - having familiarity with the layout & knowing where to play makes all the difference. And was good that, unlike last year, practically all the bunkers were in play And believe me, I played in most of them. (IIRC, last year, nearly all the front 9 bunkers were GUR?). 

Great day, great company - and thanks to all who contributed to organising the day - esp Simon.

Anyone taking bookings for next year yet?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 1, 2017)

Enjoyed your company for the first 8 holes (downwind) before we went our separate ways off the tee :fore: Catch up with you later in the year at Tandridge or if you're up near Cambridge you can play at mine :thup: 



chris3081 said:



			Thank you to everyone for making us feel so welcome on our first forum meet. Chrisd - thanks again for all the hard work.  

You are a talented bunch of golfers, but more importantly a good friendly bunch who don't mind taking the piss where necessary. 

The organisation was superb - it can't be easy but it does make for a fantastic experience for everyone who came. The courses were superb and even though the weather was horrific patience paid off with blue skies yesterday. Both are fantastic, but RSG is definitely in my top 3 of all time. 

I'm interested if you go back to RCP later in the summer - just make sure the forecast is for no wind and blue skies. Likewise if anyone is looking to play Tandridge in Surrey in the summer just let me know and we can arrange a game as my guest. 

Thanks for the laughs and the odd fantastic shot. See you at another meet soon.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 1, 2017)

Got to be honest, i am not sure i fancy RCP when the rough is up. My 17 odd points were hard fought when it was all cut down.

An interesting three days. All very different.

Littlestone was new to me. I tried to back over Oddsocks in the car park, but he was too nimble. Not something he will hear often. As he pointed out, i reverse way faster than i drive forwards.

Lovely golf course, especially the last three holes. Very pretty par 3 17th. It helps that i got a par though. Note to fish, no driver required.
Thanks to BiM for organising, and Paul, Mike, and Lee for the company. Lee, nice hat.

Kings head. Hmm. Paperboy kicked the proverbial out if it. Me, may be. Note to self, 5 percent lager is not session beer. Curry was good, thanks to the curry crew, a good night out.

RCP for breakfast. Should have stayed there. 18 holes of horrific weather. A tumble on the second, coating me in mud, and twisting my gimpy ankle. Took 7 holes minimum before i could get the ball off the deck. Sorry Rupert. At the turn we were 15 points combined to Fish and Ash's 45 odd. No wonder we lost.

But... we are made of pretty sterling stuff. As we turned into the wet stuff, we found some form, and the nastier it got, the more they crumbled. We won the back nine, to reduce the losses to a solitary nugget. A moral victory as far as i am concerned.

Good points, my Galvins, whilst muddy, were awesome. Bad points, i am rubbish at playing golf in them, and they now neec washing.

Thanks to ChrisD for organising, and thanks to my partners for putting up with me being grumpy. Oh, and Fish thought i would bail, no chance. I bunged a wedge, but being old, and experienced in these matters, i bunged it up, so i didn't have far to go and get it. Ash, on the other hand, had to go and find his 5 wood.

Oh, and thanks to Blundel for getting some height on his shank, or we would all be dead. Well, possibly. It would have been touch and go at the very least.

Kings Head. Usual crew. I had the full on gimp going, as my ankle was not good. Slasher was a mess. Fish bailed early. Hooker was on half rations, pacing himself. A good night in the pub once again.

R st Georges. An over night Lazarus moment,  as my ankle has 90% fixed over night. Stunning day. Stunning course. Historic club house. Every thing you would want it to be. A fun round with Chris, Mike, and Steve. I love this place. Thanks to Wookie for organising.

Drive home. Meh.


----------



## wookie (Mar 2, 2017)

Not a lot that hasn't already been said about how good RSG is (especially when the sun brightens the course up).  It just seems to get better each time we play it.  They have already been in touch with next years date so stick 27th February in your diary if you are interested.  Unfortunately despite my large hint in the bar to the assistant secretary there was no offer of half price golf during the summer!

Thanks again to Mike for sorting the scoring out and Chris for RCP.  All in all another very enjoyable trip.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 2, 2017)

Given that Wookie has kindly offered to sort RSG for next year i guess it'd be worthwhile trying to order some better weather and see RCP all its glory, even just to be able to see it would be a bonus given how dark and gloomy it was this time. 

I will confirm once I've spoken to them and checked the date!


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2017)

wookie said:



			It just seems to get better each time we play it.  

They have already been in touch with next years date so stick 27th February in your diary if you are interested
		
Click to expand...

I think we will start to notice even greater playing & visual improvements with the impending 2020 Open now in the Calendar. . 

Date firmly placed in the calendar &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 2, 2017)

Diary checked. 

Conveniently off again!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 2, 2017)

In the diary, subject to any domestic interferenceâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 2, 2017)

Simon,

Are you limited on numbers for RSG.

It would be nice to play RSG then Turnberrry a few weeks later.

2 open rota courses in a month. Quality.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 2, 2017)

:rofl:



murphthemog said:



			Got to be honest, i am not sure i fancy RCP when the rough is up. My 17 odd points were hard fought when it was all cut down.

An interesting three days. All very different.

Littlestone was new to me. I tried to back over Oddsocks in the car park, but he was too nimble. Not something he will hear often. As he pointed out, i reverse way faster than i drive forwards.

Lovely golf course, especially the last three holes. Very pretty par 3 17th. It helps that i got a par though. Note to fish, no driver required.
Thanks to BiM for organising, and Paul, Mike, and Lee for the company. Lee, nice hat.

Kings head. Hmm. Paperboy kicked the proverbial out if it. Me, may be. Note to self, 5 percent lager is not session beer. Curry was good, thanks to the curry crew, a good night out.

RCP for breakfast. Should have stayed there. 18 holes of horrific weather. A tumble on the second, coating me in mud, and twisting my gimpy ankle. Took 7 holes minimum before i could get the ball off the deck. Sorry Rupert. At the turn we were 15 points combined to Fish and Ash's 45 odd. No wonder we lost.

But... we are made of pretty sterling stuff. As we turned into the wet stuff, we found some form, and the nastier it got, the more they crumbled. We won the back nine, to reduce the losses to a solitary nugget. A moral victory as far as i am concerned.

Good points, my Galvins, whilst muddy, were awesome. Bad points, i am rubbish at playing golf in them, and they now neec washing.

Thanks to ChrisD for organising, and thanks to my partners for putting up with me being grumpy. Oh, and Fish thought i would bail, no chance. I bunged a wedge, but being old, and experienced in these matters, i bunged it up, so i didn't have far to go and get it. Ash, on the other hand, had to go and find his 5 wood.

Oh, and thanks to Blundel for getting some height on his shank, or we would all be dead. Well, possibly. It would have been touch and go at the very least.

Kings Head. Usual crew. I had the full on gimp going, as my ankle was not good. Slasher was a mess. Fish bailed early. Hooker was on half rations, pacing himself. A good night in the pub once again.

R st Georges. An over night Lazarus moment,  as my ankle has 90% fixed over night. Stunning day. Stunning course. Historic club house. Every thing you would want it to be. A fun round with Chris, Mike, and Steve. I love this place. Thanks to Wookie for organising.

Drive home. Meh.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 2, 2017)

Conveniently free in Feb/March/April next year...bring it on! :thup: 

Played this wonderful course last year with Mid-Am guys www.northforeland.co.uk Well worth a look. 



chrisd said:



			Given that Wookie has kindly offered to sort RSG for next year i guess it'd be worthwhile trying to order some better weather and see RCP all its glory, even just to be able to see it would be a bonus given how dark and gloomy it was this time. 

I will confirm once I've spoken to them and checked the date!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Mar 2, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Conveniently free in Feb/March/April next year...bring it on! :thup: 

Played this wonderful course last year with Mid-Am guys www.northforeland.co.uk Well worth a look.
		
Click to expand...

RSG for 2017 booked in the domestic diary.

I have driven past North Foreland a few times and it does look like a decent course


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Conveniently free in Feb/March/April next year...bring it on! :thup: 

Played this wonderful course last year with Mid-Am guys www.northforeland.co.uk Well worth a look.
		
Click to expand...

As much as I enjoyed Littlestone an hour drive to the hotel was more than I expected and I'm waiting for the postman to bring something nasty due to all those cameras! 

That does look ok and is much nearer (20mins) to the central point of the hotel in Deal.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			As much as I enjoyed Littlestone an hour drive to the hotel was more than I expected and I'm waiting for the postman to bring something nasty due to all those cameras! 

That does look ok and is much nearer (20mins) to the central point of the hotel in Deal.
		
Click to expand...

You could also do Princes, and stay at the lodge (its boss). Very good food, a late bar(if required), sky sports and a smallish snooker table.

2 nights, (2 optional rounds of golf on their 27 holes of golf), 2 brekkies, 2 evening meals can be had for Â£150......if you got a load, maybe even less.

We played dunes and shore on the Sunday, we were going to play Himalayas as a warm up before playing RCP, but due to the bad weather sacked it.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 2, 2017)

North Foreland is a decent course and very close to the sea, it isn't a links course though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 2, 2017)

Wookie / Chris - clear your inboxes, you popular guys, you.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 2, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Wookie / Chris - clear your inboxes, you popular guys, you.

Click to expand...

Done my friend.


----------



## wookie (Mar 2, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Done my friend.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise


----------



## wookie (Mar 2, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Simon,

Are you limited on numbers for RSG.

It would be nice to play RSG then Turnberrry a few weeks later.

2 open rota courses in a month. Quality.
		
Click to expand...

We had 36 this year and Im pretty sure the society after us were booked from 940 onwards so the only way to increase would be to see if we could get a few out earlier than 8


----------



## chrisd (Mar 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			As much as I enjoyed Littlestone an hour drive to the hotel was more than I expected
		
Click to expand...

I had a car like that once !


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 2, 2017)

Dando said:



			RSG for 2017 booked in the domestic diary.

I have driven past North Foreland a few times and it does look like a decent course
		
Click to expand...

James my old buddy, do you mean 2018. I am good for this in 2018


----------



## Dando (Mar 2, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			James my old buddy, do you mean 2018. I am good for this in 2018
		
Click to expand...

yes, i mean 2018 for the forum meet, although i might be tempted to have another go later this year.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 3, 2017)

Wookie, thanks for organising.
Jerry, Mark and Lee, thoroughly enjoyed your company on a terrific day on a superb golf course.
What a place, very playable but very testing course at the same time.
I only hit my ball into deep rough twice all day (1 topped on the tee) and unsurprisingly lost my ball on both occasions!  I'm sure it's a brute in the summer.  Hopefully I'll make it back next year too.
Few pics here for those that are interested.. https://goo.gl/photos/JzpW9re6xSXZmGTc6


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 3, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Wookie, thanks for organising.
Jerry, Mark and Lee, thoroughly enjoyed your company on a terrific day on a superb golf course.
What a place, very playable but very testing course at the same time.
I only hit my ball into deep rough twice all day (1 topped on the tee) and unsurprisingly lost my ball on both occasions!  I'm sure it's a brute in the summer.  Hopefully I'll make it back next year too.
Few pics here for those that are interested.. https://goo.gl/photos/JzpW9re6xSXZmGTc6

Click to expand...

Can only see one


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 3, 2017)

I know I've a vested in this but,  any chance of a points tabe?  For the separate and cumulative days.

At Prince's

Boxy 37
Lb 36
Me 30
Cat 23 (iirc)


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			I know I've a vested in this but,  any chance of a points tabe?  For the separate and cumulative days.

At Prince's

Boxy 37
Lb 36
Me 30
Cat 23 (iirc)
		
Click to expand...

I'll do it tomorrow, I've got them all.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 4, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Wookie, thanks for organising.
Jerry, Mark and Lee, thoroughly enjoyed your company on a terrific day on a superb golf course.
What a place, very playable but very testing course at the same time.
I only hit my ball into deep rough twice all day (1 topped on the tee) and unsurprisingly lost my ball on both occasions!  I'm sure it's a brute in the summer.  Hopefully I'll make it back next year too.
Few pics here for those that are interested.. https://goo.gl/photos/JzpW9re6xSXZmGTc6

Click to expand...

https://goo.gl/photos/T4G9Yz7546rEAcog8
Hopefully corrected...


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2017)

Here are the scores from RSG :smirk:

Dave MC1 36 
Liverbirdie 33 
Darren Williams 33 
Swingalot 32 
Another Double 32 
Trojan615 32 
Dando 32 
Hooker 32 
Chris3081 32 
Sam85 31 
Fish 31 
Papas 31 
Richart 30 
MJC 30 
Snelly 30 
Radbourne2010 29 
Chrisd 29 
MurphTheMog 29 
Mike Friend 28 
Wookie 28 
Blundell 28 
Boxman 28 
Backwoodsman 28 
Pieman 28 
LiverpoolPhil 27 
Bogieboy 27 
Lee Nixon 27 
PN Wokinghm 26 
MerveSwerve 25 
TonkTK 25
Twinman 24 
Badger 24 
Boxman+1 Jason 19 
Oddsocks 19
Paul Lee 18 
Paperboy 13 (retired injured)


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 4, 2017)

cheers Robin :thup:

just to think, I had a 3 off the tee blob, and pushed a 5i off the course. The winning margin could've been so much bigger :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2017)

We also had an accumulative score prize over the 3 courses for those that played them :smirk:

Hooker:           36-32-32 = 100
Fish:               28-35-31 = 94
MJC:               30-25-30 = 85
Trojan615:       21-31-32 = 84
Badger:           29-29-24 = 82
Papas1982:      22-23-31 = 76
AnotherDouble: 27-25-32 = 74
Lee Nixon:       18-29-27 = 74
OddSocks:       26-20-19 = 65

I knew we should have done 1st & 2nd


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 4, 2017)

Brilliant photos Merv. Pleasure strolling round a classic Links with you buddy :thup:



Merv_swerve said:



https://goo.gl/photos/T4G9Yz7546rEAcog8
Hopefully corrected...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			cheers Robin :thup:

just to think, I had a 3 off the tee blob, and pushed a 5i off the course. The winning margin could've been so much bigger :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If & buts mate, I was scoring well on the front 9 only to blob the 9th and turn on 16 points, then I scrambled it back to 1 under handicap walking off the 13th only to blob the 14th & 16th but finished with a nice par on 18, non-scoring holes are a killer and just 1 point on each of my 3 blobs would have put me in 2nd and the prizes but more importantly, I'd have got my own back on Peter :smirk:


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 4, 2017)

Fish said:



			We also had an accumulative score prize over the 3 courses for those that played them :smirk:

Hooker:           36-32-32 = 100
Fish:               28-35-31 = 94
MJC:               30-25-30 = 85
Trojan615:       21-31-32 = 84
Badger:           29-29-24 = 82
Papas1982:      22-23-31 = 76
*AnotherDouble*: *27-25-32 = 74*
Lee Nixon:       18-29-27 = 74
OddSocks:       26-20-19 = 65

I knew we should have done 1st & 2nd 

Click to expand...

Think someone's been robbed! (84)

Not that I wanna drop further!


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Think someone's been robbed! (84)

Not that I wanna drop further!
		
Click to expand...

Hooker: 36-32-32 = 100
Fish: 28-35-31 = 94
MJC: 30-25-30 = 85
Trojan615: 21-31-32 = 84
AnotherDouble: 27-25-32 = 84
Badger: 29-29-24 = 82
*Papas1982: 22-23-31 = 76* :ears:
Lee Nixon: 18-29-27 = 74
OddSocks: 26-20-19 = 65


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 4, 2017)

Fish said:



			Hooker: 36-32-32 = 100
Fish: 28-35-31 = 94
MJC: 30-25-30 = 85
Trojan615: 21-31-32 = 84
AnotherDouble: 27-25-32 = 84
Badger: 29-29-24 = 82
*Papas1982: 22-23-31 = 76* :ears:
Lee Nixon: 18-29-27 = 74
OddSocks: 26-20-19 = 65
		
Click to expand...

&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 4, 2017)

Cheers Dave&#128077;&#128170;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 4, 2017)

Inclusive results

Liverbirdie 36-35-33=104
Boxman 37-37-28=102
Hooker: 36-32-32 = 100
Fish: 28-35-31 = 94
MJC: 30-25-30 = 85
Trojan615: 21-31-32 = 84
AnotherDouble: 27-25-32 = 84
Badger: 29-29-24 = 82
*Papas1982: 22-23-31 = 76* :ears:
Lee Nixon: 18-29-27 = 74
OddSocks: 26-20-19 = 65

For those that played Princes, instead of Littlestone (a far harder course).

History is written by the victors, or best blaggers.:whoo:


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Inclusive results

Liverbirdie 36-35-33=104
Boxman 37-37-28=102
Hooker: 36-32-32 = 100
Fish: 28-35-31 = 94
MJC: 30-25-30 = 85
Trojan615: 21-31-32 = 84
AnotherDouble: 27-25-32 = 84
Badger: 29-29-24 = 82
*Papas1982: 22-23-31 = 76* :ears:
Lee Nixon: 18-29-27 = 74
OddSocks: 26-20-19 = 65

For those that played Princes, instead of Littlestone (a far harder course).

History is written by the victors, or best blaggers.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You forgetting someone :smirk:


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 4, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Inclusive results

Liverbirdie 36-35-33=104
Boxman 37-37-28=102
Hooker: 36-32-32 = 100
Fish: 28-35-31 = 94
MJC: 30-25-30 = 85
Trojan615: 21-31-32 = 84
AnotherDouble: 27-25-32 = 84
Badger: 29-29-24 = 82
Papas1982: 22-23-31 = 76 :ears:
Lee Nixon: 18-29-27 = 74
OddSocks: 26-20-19 = 65

For those that played Princes, instead of Littlestone (a far harder course).

History is written by the victors, or best blaggers.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

thats quite enough tables with my shambles highlighted thank you very much!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			You forgetting someone :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Couldnt remember all your 3, RSG slayer.:thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 5, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			cheers Robin :thup:

just to think, I had a 3 off the tee blob, and pushed a 5i off the course. The winning margin could've been so much bigger :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

The 6 on the last was more costly, after being front of green in 2. Great round by both you and Liverbirdie, I will need to think of some alternative tactics if I ever get paired up against you 2 on a future meet.


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			The 6 on the last was more costly, after being front of green in 2. Great round by both you and Liverbirdie, I will need to think of some alternative tactics if I ever get paired up against you 2 on a future meet. 

Click to expand...

Just wear blue and watch them start frothing, better still, get an Everton ball marker &#128540;


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 5, 2017)

Fish said:



			Just wear blue and watch them start frothing, better still, get an Everton ball marker &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

In our current state I was trying to keep the subject off football &#128512;. Mind you, you should have seen Liverbirdies face when I showed him a tee I found on the floor branded 'Manchester United'! Pretty sure his drive off that tee went an extra 20 yards on the back of that. &#128526;


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			In our current state I was trying to keep the subject off football &#128512;. Mind you, you should have seen Liverbirdies face when I showed him a tee I found on the floor branded 'Manchester United'! Pretty sure his drive off that tee went an extra 20 yards on the back of that. &#128526;
		
Click to expand...

I don't we spoke about football on RCP, mind you, there wasn't a huge amount of conversation due to the conditions, it was head down and plod (paddle) on &#9748;&#127786;&#128563;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 5, 2017)

Fish said:



			I don't we spoke about football on RCP, mind you, there wasn't a huge amount of conversation due to the conditions, it was head down and plod (paddle) on &#9748;&#127786;&#128563;&#127948;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Yep, hard to talk when your just trying to survive!


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 5, 2017)

Fish said:



			Here are the scores from RSG :smirk:

Dave MC1 36
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this....

Nice work Davie La. No mean score that on an Open course.

Good to get the 'forum meet' jinx off your back too :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2017)

Well, what a trip that was - one of my favourite meets on here.

3 of the open courses all done in one trip. Smashing.

Princes - I'd played all 27 holes before in 2 different opens, and managed to play Dunes and shore again on the Sunday in 20 mph winds. Boxman showed the difference between a decent player and a proper player (albeit, he cant putt). 37 points for him and with 3-4 3 putts. 35 points for me, and enjoyed the test again, and I do think it is a slightly under-rated course. Yes, when your cheek by jowl with RCP and RSG, it is the slightly uglier sister, who is still fit, puts out, and makes a fine brekky in the morning for you. A bit like Formby, next to Hillside and Birkdale.

The lodge at Princes was a great shout by Birchy. Good food, decent portions, sky sports, small snooker table and a late bar. Lovely spacious rooms, the only down side being 30mph past your window one night.

Nice to eventually catch up with some of the ugly mugs in Deal for a few more bevvies, who had been at Littlestone in the day.

RCP - Arguably as windy and wet as Silloth a few years ago, at another forum meet.

Blob start + blob finish for me, with 35 points sandwiched inbetween. Surely I'd have a decent lead on Fish for our 2 day Â£10 comp......nosirrribob, he matched me point for point, so well done Robin shooting 35 in that squall. When I heard the prizegiver say "and in 3rd place.....is Fish", I thought he'd beaten me into fourth place. Then I heard who was 2nd - me. :whoo: Well at least that extra Â£10-15 will pay my bet to him, if I lose. Boxman took the spoils again with a very impressive 37 points (off 4).

Cracking course, and not too bad for an out and back, as some slight direction changes meant not all the back 9 was into the wind. Some nice elevation changes, interesting approach shots required.

Half-watched some footy match in the night between a red and a blue team, cant remember the result.

RSG - The weather played ball, but no-one else did.

Hmmm, where to rate RSG - not as good as Birkdale, or Turnberry, but better than Carnoustie, Lytham, Ryl L'pool for me.

Still loved it, would love to play it again, especially on that deal. Oozes class, and no two holes the same. Will return.

Due to wanting to be home before the M25 becomes a car park, seen us have to leave straight after our meal in the snack bar. A shame as your spread looked fantastic. 

When I come off, I was surprised to hear that I had overhauled Boxy's 3 point lead on me, to win our group of 4's "3 open course" challenge. Happy with that as didnt think that me and Davey Mac's 33 and 36 points would challange any top 3, thinking that 38 or even a 40 pointer was out there.

Davey and me were cock-a-hoop to find out that we finished 1st and second, but must admit that my catching of "the Fish", was my most valued achievement. I'm thinking of getting a belt made - wonder if they make it in a 32" waist? 

Loved the whole shebang, and would gladly do it again. Maybe not next year, but not ruling it out either.

Would be boss if we could get a NW gang to come down on mass, maybe even a NW+others vs South would be a good laugh.

So, I can part-pay Robin out now, for when we dont finish 4th. Either that or buy Fish's DVD.

Great to meet a whole load of the southerners in one go, good lads.

Shame about BIM - catch you another time big man, and hope the missus is on the mend.

Not fair to put it on only the RCP or RSG thread on its own, so will put it on both. 

Finally, thanks Simon and Chris, and MJChappers. I know what goes into a meet, and it was great to play in one without all the hassle that it normally takes to organise, so could just enjoy it, which I thoroughly did.


BTW - Royal Cinque ports better than Carnoustie - Now that could be an interesting conversation.


----------

